# The bombs-sent-to-Democrats megathread



## Magic (Oct 23, 2018)

> By  and
> 
> October 22, 2018 | 11:28pm |
> 
> ...


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 24, 2018)

So someone just made a murder attempt on George Soros. If the culprit is ever found, I can only imagine what kind of fallout their revealed motives would have.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Oct 24, 2018)

The world can be a pretty scary place when you realize that sometimes it's too dangerous to even open your mailbox. 

Hope they find the perp(s).


----------



## Atlas (Oct 24, 2018)

Soros will get his revenge. Kill squads have been sent out.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 24, 2018)

Now Remember its the Left that is Violent in America.
The Right are innocent saints who only fight back when provoked by ANTIFA or BLM.
Still what Billionaire checks their own mail?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Oct 24, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Now Remember its the Left that is Violent in America.
> The Right are innocent saints who only fight back when provoked by ANTIFA or BLM.
> Still what Billionaire checks their own mail?


 
The humble ones.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 24, 2018)

Im betting "lone wolf"
/S


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 24, 2018)

wibisana said:


> Im betting "lone wolf"
> /S


 A Lone Wolf who enjoyed a steady diet of Alex Jones, Donald Trump and Fox's Patented Brand of "Fair and Balanced" News.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 24, 2018)

I guess people do take their conspiracy theories a little too far.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 24, 2018)

I'm still amused that Soros gets singled out as the one who's secretly ruling the whole world from the shadows. Yeah he funds political causes but so do many, many others and a good number of those financially support right wing causes without the accusation of being some secret dictator. 

So what sets mister Soros apart? Being Jewish perhaps?


----------



## Island (Oct 24, 2018)

Who would have thought that painting somebody as a shadowy mastermind would lead to some crackpot trying to kill him.


----------



## Kroczilla (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Pliskin (Oct 24, 2018)

Lets really hope that these suspicions don't turn out to also be real bombs because if there is a real string of terrorist bombers sending high profile targets of alt right hate explosives .... wow.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 24, 2018)

CNN has also been targetted, reports that white house was targetted has been debunked


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 24, 2018)

Damn this right-wing terrorism is scary.


----------



## Saishin (Oct 24, 2018)

Amajor criminal investigation has been launched after suspected bombs were sent to the homes of Barack Obama, Hillary Clinton and CNN's headquarters. 

The apparent explosive device targeting Mrs Clinton was discovered when screening post on Tuesday evening and the suspect packages targeting Mr Obama and the Time Warner Centre, which houses the CNN newsroom, were found on Wednesday.

It comes just days after George Soros, the billionaire philanthropist and prominent Democrat donor, was also targeted with a suspected pipe bomb.

The White House has condemned the attempted attacks, saying "these terrorising acts are despicable'".

Investigators were reportedly looking into whether the attacks were linked in any if there are similarities between the devices.

A full-scale manhunt is now underway to find the individuals responsible.

*Where were the devices?*
One explosive device was found in a package sent to the home of Bill and  in Chappaqua, New York late on Tuesday and was addressed to the former First Lady. The device was detected during a routine search of the post at the Clintons' home. 

An anonymous police source said investigators believe the device is similar to one sent to Mr Soros, who regularly donates to liberal causes across the world.

A second suspicious package addressed to the home of Mr Obama, the former US president, was intercepted by Secret Service personnel in Washington DC early on Wednesday morning.

"The packages were immediately identified during routine mail screening procedures as potential explosive devices and were appropriately handled as such," the Secret Service said. 

Officials said the devices were rudimentary but "functional explosive devices". Both packages were pro-actively detonated by officials. 

An official said one of the packages had the return address of Representative Deborah Wasserman Schultz, an ironic reference to the former chairwoman of the Democratic National Committee.

A third suspected bomb sent to CNN's New York newsroom was addressed to John Brennan, the former CIA director, the network said.

*Was anyone harmed?*
Neither Mrs Clinton nor Mr Obama were at risk of receiving the packages, the agency said. It not yet known whether there are any injuries resulting from the suspicious device delivered to the CNN building.

Secret Service agents have increased security around both Mr Obama and Mrs Clinton.  As a precaution, the New York Police Department's Intelligence, Counterterrorism and Bomb Squad teams are increasing patrols at high-profile locations in New York City, including media locations, an official said.

The attempted attacks on left-leaning figures come just two weeks before the US midterm elections.

Mrs Clinton was in Florida at the time campaigning for the Democratic party but Mr Clinton is thought to have been home at the time.

Police have cleared the street in front of CNN. A dozen police vehicles right now. Pushing us now to clear the block 

— Kate Bolduan (@KateBolduan) 
Mr Obama's whereabouts at the time are unknown. The former president lives in Washington DC, where his youngest daughter is still at school.

A spokesman for Barack Obama, the former president, declined to say where he or Michelle Obama were at home at the time the suspicious package was discovered. 

The spokesman told _The Telegraph_ that Mr Obama’s office would not be “providing info about their private schedules” and directed questions to the security services. 

We are aware of a suspicious package found in the vicinity of the Clinton residence in Chappaqua, NY, and our JTTF has engaged with our federal, state and local partners to investigate. As this is an on-going investigation, we will have no further comment at this time

— FBI New York (@NewYorkFBI) 
In a statement, the US Secret Service said: "The US Secret Service has intercepted two suspicious packages addressed to Secret Service protectees.

"Late on October 23, 2018, the Secret Service recovered a single package addressed to Former First Lady Hillary Clinton in Westchester County, New York.

"Early this morning, October 24, 2018, a second package addressed to the residence of Former President Barack Obama was intercepted by Secret Service personnel in Washington, DC.

Pushing us back further 

— Kate Bolduan (@KateBolduan) 
"The packages were immediately identified during routine mail screening procedures as potential explosive devices and were appropriately handled as such. The protectees did not receive the packages nor were they at risk of receiving them.

"The Secret Service has initiated a full scope criminal investigation that will leverage all available federal, state, and local resources to determine the source of the packages and identify those responsible."


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 24, 2018)

This is very concerning.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 24, 2018)

Soros too.

Prep the "lone wolf" statements.


----------



## Alita (Oct 24, 2018)

There were also packages sent to George Soros, Debbie Wasserman Schultz, and former attonery general Eric Holder.

In yet Trump and republicans are the ones trying to make out the left as violent right now. 

This is all because of Trump's divisive rhetoric towards the press, democrats, and everyone he views as his political enemies.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 24, 2018)

I guess we can tell the conservative members of this forum to fuck off with their “the left is more violent “ routine.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 24, 2018)

Look at the this fucking idiot.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 24, 2018)

Who’s the angry mob again?


----------



## Randomaxe (Oct 24, 2018)

Dog whistles heard and responded to. Now it's time to close Pandora's Box. Dems, Repubs, apparently don't understand that we're all one country.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 24, 2018)

Hmm, suspiciously timed.
Interesting I'm gonna try to keep following this story.


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 24, 2018)

It _is_ suspiciously timed, so it would be wise from all sides to play this one carefully, if the identity of the perp gets out this might sway an entire election depending on the site that tried to blame the wrong/right horse (as disgusting as it is to play politics with terrorism in general). Still horrible thing to happen in the current climate.


----------



## Ignition (Oct 24, 2018)

What are the chances of this being a set up? CNN will do anything for ratings.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 24, 2018)

Ignition said:


> What are the chances of this being a set up? CNN will do anything for ratings.


honestly, atm, I give this a 95% chance this is a leftist hoax in desperation to turn tides in midterms. 
This is my current thoughts based on the information and timing so far.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Oct 24, 2018)

I spy delusion


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 24, 2018)

Randomaxe said:


> Dog whistles heard and responded to. Now it's time to close Pandora's Box. Dems, Repubs, apparently don't understand that we're all one country.


Yes. This is totally the fault of the Dems. 

I can’t fucking believe you people.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 24, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> honestly, atm, I give this a 95% chance this is a leftist hoax in desperation to turn tides in midterms.
> This is my current thoughts based on the information and timing so far.


How is it a leftist hoax if even Pence and Trump are condeming this and aren't implying foul play of any kind?


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 24, 2018)

Parallax said:


> How is it a leftist hoax if even Pence and Trump are condeming this and aren't implying foul play of any kind?


Of Course, Trump and Pence can't outright claim it's a hoax if they don't have all the complete facts. Terrorism is not something to play with. If they're wrong it gives the media too much ammunition and would definitely obsess over this from now til midterms
I don't have all the facts either, I'm just making the most reasonable assessment of the situation given all the timing and information so far.

When/If it is confirmed to be a hoax, Trump will correct himself when it's necessary.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 24, 2018)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Soros too.
> 
> Prep the "lone wolf" statements.



Those lone wolfs need to spend less time reading Trump's twitter danmit.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 24, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Those lone wolfs need to spend less time reading Trump's twitter danmit.


I've got $5 on a manifesto being found with no less than 7 Trump tweets quoted in it.

Any takers?


----------



## Roman (Oct 24, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


>



You're disgusting.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## WastelandSociety (Oct 24, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> There were also packages sent to George Soros, Debbie Wasserman Schultz, and former attonery general Eric Holder.
> 
> In yet Trump and republicans are the ones trying to make out the left as violent right now.
> 
> This is all because of Trump's divisive rhetoric towards the press, democrats, and everyone he views as his political enemies.



Wait...Are you suggesting that the individuals responsible are from the right?


Do you have any proof it was a right winger who sent the package or am I talking to Alex Jones left nut here, who’s spouting nonsense coming from the media? As of now some of the republicans who had heard about this are claiming this is a false flag. The left is doing it to setup the right. Yet people on the left are doing exactly that without waiting to see who may have done it.


Now some of the left are violent much like  some on the right. Were you living under a rock when Hodgkinson had deliberately targeted Republicans who were playing baseball back in 2017? He was upset with Trump and decided to shoot at republicans.  Was he not a Bernie supporter? "Trump is a Traitor. Trump Has Destroyed Our Democracy. It's Time to Destroy Trump & Co."  on his personal Facebook page on March 22.




Then we have the left going around beating people up for supporting Trump,cause they “ are racist/Nazis”, even though most of them are not. Like the Bernie supporter who got punched cause someone thought he was a Trump supporter.


Also the white guy who was tied up and beaten by a few African Americans,who was idiotic enough to live stream it, all cause they thought he was a Trump supporter.

Along with people shooting at cops,rioting on the streets and destroying vehicles and buildings. Plus with threats stating that Whites needs to be shot.


Now I’m not arguing that the whole left or right are violent. No. But there are some rotten apples among the two groups. Turning a blind eye on it isn’t going to fix this issue.  Also you stated “This is all because of Trump's divisive rhetoric towards the press, democrats, and everyone he views as his political enemies.”  Who released a picture with a bloody fake Trumps head? Who sent out tweets saying it was acceptable to punch Trump supporters and had to apologize later? Who twisted Trumps words to paint him as a racist or Hitler. You’re failing to see the connection here from both sides.


Obama was viewed as Hitler back when he was president. Should I go around beating up Obama supporters cause they are Nazis for siding with him?

Come on...


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Oct 24, 2018)

Notice how the mongrel in chief won’t condemn these attacks bc whoever did it is probably a “fine” person

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 24, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Notice how the mongrel in chief won’t condemn these attacks bc whoever did it is probably a “fine” person


He'd go with "there are good people on both sides."  But he can't bring himself to suggest that there are good people at CNN.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 24, 2018)

Someone asked “what proof do you have this person is on the right?”

The list of victims.

Like aren’t these the people who believed a pizza place with bo basement had a basement full of child slaves?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 24, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Notice how the mongrel in chief won’t condemn these attacks bc whoever did it is probably a “fine” person



https://imgur.com/post/WYFvNN3/embed


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 24, 2018)

Onomatopoeia said:


> https://imgur.com/post/WYFvNN3/embed


That means nothing worthwhile will happen.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 24, 2018)

Maybe. But he condemned the attacks. You may judge the sincerity as you will, but it happened.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Oct 24, 2018)

Onomatopoeia said:


> https://imgur.com/post/WYFvNN3/embed


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 24, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Someone asked “what proof do you have this person is on the right?”
> 
> The list of victims.
> 
> Like aren’t thsse the people who believed a pizza place with bo basement had a basement full of child slaves?


Yeah i mean anyone could want to wipe out the entire democratic establishment


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 24, 2018)

Rand paul was right. I would not want to be a politician in this climate. On either side.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 24, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Rand paul was right. I would not want to be a politician in this climate. On either side.


Rand Paul is mad because he got beat up.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Oct 24, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Rand paul was right. I would not want to be a politician in this climate. On either side.


You can blame Trump for that


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 24, 2018)

Whenever I see Rand Paul's name I always think people are talking about RuPaul.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 24, 2018)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Maybe. But he condemned the attacks. You may judge the sincerity as you will, but it happened.


He also condemed the attacks on Charlottesville only to then turn around and refute it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 24, 2018)

Whether he has refuted condemnations of past events is not material to the discussion of whether or not he has condemned this event.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 24, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> You can blame Trump for that



I do. Democrats aren't helping, but trump escalated and popularized a level of division, shit talking, trolling and baiting like never before in american politics. There were glimpses of the ugliness during the clinton administration, the in fighting between mccain and bush, kerry's military record, obama v mccain, palin, but trump's brought it to the fore. I'm still annoyed by the media attention and the culture and a lot of reactions on the left, but trump is the guy who took all this shit to the next level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 24, 2018)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Whether he has refuted condemnations of past events is not material to the discussion of whether or not he has condemned this event.



Not in a strict setting of propositional logic, but if the same guy has a readily identifiable habit of talking out of two sides of his mouth on dozens of past issues, in the real world I just might make educated inferences from past behavior about future behavior.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 24, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Hmm, suspiciously timed.
> Interesting I'm gonna try to keep following this story.



No it isn't. Its not suspicious but perfectly natural. Election time is always the time of greatest polarization and a lot of things are depending of the outcome of this election. Add to whole supreme court debacle to the mix and its not surprising someone would act now. 

Politics is NOW on everyone's mind, the polarization is the largest NOW. It would be suspicious if someone send bombs to their political enemies when it was a time of peace and quit, which it currently isn't.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 24, 2018)

Pliskin said:


> Not in a strict setting of propositional logic, but if the same guy has a readily identifiable habit of talking out of two sides of his mouth on dozens of past issues, in the real world I just might make educated inferences from past behavior about future behavior.



Inferences that are conclusively incorrect. His sincerity may be debatable (if not nonexistent), but he has, in fact, condemned the attacks.


----------



## Randomaxe (Oct 24, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yes. This is totally the fault of the Dems.
> 
> I can’t fucking believe you people.



I wrote my post like this because, I knew some conservative would present a conspiracy that the Democrats were trying to set up the Republicans before the election. We as Democrats have to find some way to reach these people and make them understand that every immigrant community has contributed to the rise of our nation. Before, the new nationalist hasten our destruction. You can't deny that when we've met violence with violence they've distorted the narrative and drag us down to their level.


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 24, 2018)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Inferences that are conclusively incorrect. His sincerity may be debatable (if not nonexistent), but he has, in fact, condemned the attacks.



I thought the disagreement was about him having condemned stuff before and then going back 180 degree?

If not then let me make clear that_ for now_ the WH has obviously condemned this stuff. Still think he might flop on that depending on how this plays out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 24, 2018)

Randomaxe said:


> I wrote my post like this because, I knew some conservative would present a conspiracy that the Democrats were trying to set up the Republicans before the election. We as Democrats have to find some way to reach these people and make them understand that every immigrant community has contributed to the rise of our nation. Before, the new nationalist hasten our destruction. You can't deny that when we've met violence with violence they've distorted the narrative and drag us down to their level.


Reach these people? Let them wallow in their filth. We have to find a way to help ourselves because that’s how they vote. If they gave a shit about anyone else we wouldn’t be in this mess. 

I’m not getting dragged down to their level, I’m using my foot to push them further in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Randomaxe (Oct 24, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Reach these people? Let them wallow in their filth. We have to find a way to help ourselves because that’s how they vote. If they gave a shit about anyone else we wouldn’t be in this mess.
> 
> I’m not getting dragged down to their level, I’m using my foot to push them further in.



So, Civil War pt2. I'm not ready to kill my neighbors or family, good luck to you.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 24, 2018)

Randomaxe said:


> So, Civil War pt2. I'm not ready to kill my neighbors or family, good luck to you.


I’m not talking about killing anyone, but I’m not going to pretend this roll over and be kind approach is worth my time. 

You want to waste yours be my guest.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 24, 2018)

https://thehill.com/homenews/senate...call-for-unity-stop-labelling-press-the-enemy

Flake called on President to tone down rhetoric.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 24, 2018)

Raiden said:


> https://thehill.com/homenews/senate...call-for-unity-stop-labelling-press-the-enemy
> 
> Flake called on President to tone down rhetoric.


Flake going to backpedal out of this stance too?


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 24, 2018)

The fact that many of bombs so far have been reported to be Fakes (as in designed to not operate), increases the probablitiy that this is a leftist hoax up to 99.9%


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 24, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> The fact that many of bombs so far have been reported to be Fakes (as in designed to not operate), increases the probablitiy that this is a leftist hoax up to 99.9%


Or a scare tactic. You know whichever.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 24, 2018)

Sure it does...

Remember Guys Its the Left that is Violent...not the Right.


----------



## Randomaxe (Oct 24, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I’m not talking about killing anyone, but I’m not going to pretend this roll over and be kind approach is worth my time.
> 
> You want to waste yours be my guest.



Your not talking about killing? That's the only place it can go. We're already there, and if no deescalation happens it's a blood fight for ideas. Don't get me wrong, if someone brings trouble too me, I will make them regret that choice. I just will not escalate it through rhetoric.


----------



## Ignition (Oct 24, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Remember Guys Its the Left that is Violent...not the Right.



Both are.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 24, 2018)

Ignition said:


> Both are.



Ah yes both sides remind when the Left sent bombs to Republican Politicians in America? I will wait.


----------



## Ignition (Oct 24, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Ah yes both sides remind when the Left sent bombs to Republican Politicians in America? I will wait.



Does Antifa ring a bell?

gtfo with your victimization. The left is just as terrible with their fictional rape stories, rallies and what not.

Can't wait for this case to lead nowhere as always, not only the left can't meme, but they can't make up hoaxes as well.


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 24, 2018)

What is happening to our nation?


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 24, 2018)

Ignition said:


> Does Antifa ring a bell?
> 
> gtfo with your victimization. The left is just as terrible with their fictional rape stories, rallies and what not.
> 
> Can't wait for this case to lead nowhere as always, not only the left can't meme, but they can't make up hoaxes as well.



How many people has ANTIFA or BLM actually killed? You really want to compare that to the kill count of say the KKK in America? What do you think difference is 100x? 1000x? 10000x?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 24, 2018)

Ignition said:


> Does Antifa ring a bell?


Shaddix asked for examples of left wingers sending bombs to republican politicans
Shouting out emotional buzz words like “Antifa” is not the same thing.

>”What are your counter proposals for healthcare reform?”
>”OBAMACARE BaD! Death panels!!”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2018)

Do you guys think this is connected to the George Soros mail bomb?



Skaddix said:


> How many people has ANTIFA or BLM actually killed? You really want to compare that to the kill count of say the KKK in America? What do you think difference is 100x? 1000x? 10000x?


Don't respond to this stupid bait. Kid clearly talking out of his ass.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 24, 2018)

Remus Lupin said:


> Do you guys think this is connected to the George Soros mail bomb?



I would assume so


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Damn this right-wing terrorism is scary.



You mean nationalism.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 24, 2018)

Remus Lupin said:


> Do you guys think this is connected to the George Soros mail bomb?


Yep, absolutely.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 24, 2018)

Could it be russians sowing chaos?

Is it connected to the caravan?

Where is alex jones when I need him!


----------



## wibisana (Oct 24, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> Shaddix asked for examples of left wingers sending bombs to republican politicans
> Shouting out emotional buzz words like “Antifa” is not the same thing.
> 
> >”What are your counter proposals for healthcare reform?”
> >”OBAMACARE BaD! Death panels!!”


We are literally talking to NPC who is accusing other side to be NPC. I dont think i want to waste my time talking to a wall


----------



## wibisana (Oct 24, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Could it be russians sowing chaos?
> 
> Is it connected to the caravan?
> 
> Where is alex jones when I need him!


When Russia indeed proven that have some operatives in here i wont close that possibilty.


----------



## Ignition (Oct 24, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> How many people has ANTIFA or BLM actually killed? You really want to compare that to the kill count of say the KKK in America? What do you think difference is 100x? 1000x? 10000x?



We are talking about violence which still doesn't excuse what the Left does.



makeoutparadise said:


> Shaddix asked for examples of left wingers sending bombs to republican politicans



Congrats you found out the culprits already, it couldn't have been anyone but the Right  that is, assuming this an attempt by some lefty to get the right to look like terrorists in order to counter the "left wing mob" rhetoric.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 24, 2018)

Remus Lupin said:


> You mean nationalism.



No. Terrorism.

That's what is caused when you try to bomb people for political reasons.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 24, 2018)

Ignition said:


> We are talking about violence which still doesn't excuse what the Left does.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats you found out the culprits already, it couldn't have been anyone but the Right  that is, assuming this an attempt by some lefty to get the right to look like terrorists in order to counter the "left wing mob" rhetoric.



Your argument is both sides are equally bad and you have presented no proof of that because you right wingers don't believe in facts just lies.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 24, 2018)

There are bombs sent to the left

"HOAX!!!"
"What about antifa!!!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrazyAries (Oct 24, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Rand paul was right. I would not want to be a politician in this climate. On either side.



You mean the same Rand Paul who tweeted this?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 24, 2018)

wibisana said:


> We are literally talking to NPC who is accusing other side to be NPC. I dont think i want to waste my time talking to a wall


Very well I mean we could talk about that Anthrax scare in the early 2000s


Ignition said:


> .
> Congrats you found out the culprits already, it couldn't have been anyone but the Right  that is, assuming this an attempt by some lefty to get the right to look like terrorists in order to counter the "left wing mob" rhetoric.


Now that is some NPC talk right there


----------



## Ignition (Oct 24, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Your argument is both sides are equally bad and you have presented no proof of that because you right wingers don't believe in facts just lies.



The facts are that you're accusing the GOP without having proof -shrugs-


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 24, 2018)

Its Always A False Flag Attack When The Right is Guilty.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 24, 2018)

Ignition said:


> The facts are that you're accusing the GOP without having proof -shrugs-



I am still waiting for proof of this high ANTIFA kill count? Would you like me to prove the KKK's High Kill Count?

Honestly though Dylan Roof alone probably killed more in his one Black Church massacre then confirmed ANTIFA kills.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 24, 2018)

Trump today: “We have to unify” and send a clear message that “acts or threats of political violence have no place in the United States of America.”


Trump last week, praising Rep. Greg Gianforte for assaulting a reporter: “Any guy that can do a body slam, he’s my kind of guy.”


----------



## Ignition (Oct 24, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> I am still waiting for proof of this high ANTIFA kill count? Would you like me to prove the KKK's High Kill Count?



When were we talking about kill count? when did someone die under these bombs? Soros one detenated but never exploded, what is going on? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ you and I both don't know.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 24, 2018)

Ted Cruz is calling for civility when a few days he was calling for his opponent to be locked up next to Hilary. Kavanaugh deserved to be innocent to proven guilty bet O'Rourke apparently doesn't deserve the same courtesy


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 24, 2018)

It truly is concerning to have someone send an explosive device to political figures.
Still, at the very least, no one was hurt and the devices didn't went off.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 24, 2018)

Let’s not jump to conclusion eh! This isn’t an episode of Criminal Mind. They won’t find the guy in 24 or 48 hours. 

While you all throw theories around why not make the arguement that was all done by a secret organization of Papua New Guinea? 

Let’s all wait for the details as they come.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 24, 2018)

Ignition said:


> When were we talking about kill count? when did someone die under these bombs? Soros one detenated but never exploded, what is going on? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ you and I both don't know.



I asked for proof of the Left sending explosives to Republicans...you provided none and attacked ANTIFA.


----------



## Ignition (Oct 24, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> I asked for proof of the Left sending explosives to Republicans...you provided none and attacked ANTIFA.



I "attacked" Antifa because they are a violent group of leftist, like many others.
Idk about the bombs, the only similar case I recall is the Haymarket affair which happened long ago anyway.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 24, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> It truly is concerning to have someone send an explosive device to political figures.
> Still, at the very least, no one was hurt and the devices didn't went off.



Indeed. This was more organized than the anthrax letters 14 years prior. Thankfully no one got hurt. 

I wonder why Soros got his package first though. 
Today was very concerning.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 24, 2018)

Kitsune said:


> What is happening to our nation?



The people who had devices sent to their home or offices should express outrage about the political rhetoric.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 24, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Indeed. This was more organized than the anthrax letters 14 years prior. Thankfully no one got hurt.
> 
> I wonder why Soros got his package first though.
> Today was very concerning.


Closer? You prolly can triangulate it


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No. Terrorism.
> 
> That's what is caused when you try to bomb people for political reasons.


Dosmetic terrorism inspired by MAGA ideology.


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2018)

Ignition said:


> We are talking about violence which still doesn't excuse what the Left does.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats you found out the culprits already, it couldn't have been anyone but the Right  that is, assuming this an attempt by some lefty to get the right to look like terrorists in order to counter the "left wing mob" rhetoric.


Occam's razor you fool.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 24, 2018)

Remus Lupin said:


> Occam's razor you fool.



So you ruled out the aliens?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 24, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Ted Cruz is calling for civility when a few days he was calling for his opponent to be locked up next to Hilary. Kavanaugh deserved to be innocent to proven guilty bet O'Rourke apparently doesn't deserve the same courtesy



I think most of our politicians can dial back their rhetoric. Trump won't and he's a terrible leader for this sort of civility, but everybody else can and should. 

I also saw cruz make a jab at beto for a dumb dancing video, and that's better. If you have to trash talk, that's what I want. Don't bring in someone's kids, don't ask them to be fought or jailed. I want cutesy mtv battle rap trash talk. I don't want any story of adidon level ether that's going to get somebody killed.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 24, 2018)

Remus Lupin said:


> Occam's razor you fool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 24, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> So you ruled out the aliens?


What about Reptilians?

We know they exist because Hillary and Obama are Reptilians.

My Lumpy Potato told me so.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 24, 2018)

This is why you dont call poltical opponents “the founder of ISIS”


----------



## Ignition (Oct 24, 2018)

Tfw NPCs bring up absurd conspiracies to hide the fact that they're wrong 



Remus Lupin said:


> Occam's razor you fool.



Everyone in this thread is assuming tho.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 24, 2018)

wibisana said:


> There are bombs sent to the left
> 
> "HOAX!!!"
> "What about antifa!!!"


Let’s just start saying Antifa is a right wing hoax.


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2018)

Ignition said:


> Tfw NPCs bring up absurd conspiracies to hide the fact that they're wrong
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in this thread is assuming tho.


Yeah the most logical conclusion.

Gtfo w/ this low IQ conspiracy shit.


----------



## Ignition (Oct 24, 2018)

Remus Lupin said:


> Yeah the most logical conclusion.
> 
> Gtfo w/ this low IQ conspiracy shit.



Nah I still want to read some of these 'GOP did it' theories, even if it sounds the most convincing to you.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 24, 2018)

Look more low effort trolls. I wonder what section this one came from...


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 24, 2018)

I figure will see more hit with the banhammer on election day and soon after...Shadow will have a busy 24 hours.


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 24, 2018)

This is what the country lead by white nationalist looks like.


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 24, 2018)

Where's the leftist terrorists sending bombs to the Koch Brothers?


----------



## WastelandSociety (Oct 24, 2018)

Ignition said:


> I "attacked" Antifa because they are a violent group of leftist, like many others.
> Idk about the bombs, the only similar case I recall is the Haymarket affair which happened long ago anyway.



They don’t care if the Antifa are attacking innocent people openly and other left leaning individuals are killing people as well. They will turn a blind eye to it and use the KKK past action as an excuse to ignore the current violence today within their party or outside that isn’t politically related. 



Yami Munesanzun said:


> What about Reptilians?
> 
> We know they exist because Hillary and Obama are Reptilians.
> 
> My Lumpy Potato told me so.



Don’t forget that Bush is included in that conspiracy theory.
They are all lizards. Look at their eyes!



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Look more low effort trolls. I wonder what section this one came from...



He’s a troll. She’s a troll. Everyone’s a troll. Especially those who offers reasonable opinions that isn’t the same as  mine.  I must resist.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 24, 2018)

Ignition said:


> Tfw NPCs bring up absurd conspiracies to hide the fact that they're wrong


Then might I suggest you stop doing it since you're so self-aware? 

Unless you get off on being just outright stupid, in which case continue.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 24, 2018)

Didn't some guy mail toxic ricin shit to trump, the cia / fbi directors this year? Whatever happened to that?

Bad climate all around. Everybody's hopped up on goofballs. Don't call opponents the founder of isis, don't ask them to be jailed, don't say they're pedophiles, and also don't say they're hitler, don't say we're literally on the brink of dictatorship, don't say that democracy dies if republicans win, don't say your opponent's a rapist, don't say they're white supremacists.


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 24, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Look at the this fucking idiot.



Schumer is a fucking moron.  Holy shit I cannot wait to vote against his primary challenger in 2022.


----------



## Ignition (Oct 24, 2018)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Then might I suggest you stop doing it since you're so self-aware?
> 
> Unless you get off on being just outright stupid, in which case continue.



The first thing you guys do is baselessly blame it on the Right / GOP and victimize yourselves cuz the left never does violence. 
I simply point your hypocrisy, sorry if that makes you mad. Procede to:
​


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 24, 2018)

If this had been a scorned woman sending bombs to Jeff Flake, kavnaugh, Mitch Mconnel, Ted Cruz, and Collins. The people throwing whataboutisms and bringing up BLM, antifa, and the mystical left violence, wouldn't be talking about right violence.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 24, 2018)

Lord Stark said:


> Schumer is a fucking moron.  Holy shit I cannot wait to vote against his primary challenger in 2022.



This is why Dems lose too neutral and centrist and too fair and too weak...its especially sad for Chuck...he is a New York Senator. Hell will freeze over before he loses a damn election in that state.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 24, 2018)

Agent9149 said:


> If this had been a scorned woman sending bombs to Jeff Flake, kavnaugh, Mitch Mconnel, Ted Cruz, and Collins. The people throwing whataboutisms and bringing up BLM, antifa, and the mystical left violence, wouldn't be talking about right violence.


lmao, "mystical left violence". Nice fantasy you're living in.

Also, If "suspicious FAKE bomb parcels" were simultaneously delivered to GOP officials, 2 weeks before the midterms, after they had continueously lost battles; lost the supreme court, lost enthusiasm, and were losing majorly in early voting etc......I would be suspicious of them too.....They, same way I'm suspicious of the left for the exact same thing right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 24, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> The world can be a pretty scary place when people believe crazy conspiracy theories.


*Fixed* 

Once I was discussing with a guy. He blurted the term " globalist " I was like " Yeah, we end the debate here kiddo, you have no grasp on reality as it seems ".

Come on, I'm not going to say that only rightists have this fetish for conspiracy theories, there's plenty of leftist conspiracy theories too but it seems that rightists just take theirs to a goddamn whole other level and it seems that conspiracy theories have _literally_ become their agenda.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 24, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> lmao, "mystical left violence". Nice fantasy you're living in.
> 
> Also, If "suspicious FAKE bomb parcels" were simultaneously delivered to GOP officials, 2 weeks before the midterms, after they had continueously lost battles; lost the supreme court, lost enthusiasm, and were losing majorly in early voting etc......I would be suspicious of them too.....They, same way I'm suspicious of the left for the exact same thing right now.



You'd be saying it was antifa.


----------



## Ignition (Oct 24, 2018)

Orange man bad

In all seriousness, CNN should look at themselves, negative 'news' coverage almost 24/7 for some dudes supposedly promoting anti-hate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 24, 2018)

Ignition said:


> Orange man bad
> 
> In all seriousness, CNN should look at themselves, negative 'news' coverage almost 24/7 for some dudes supposedly promoting anti-hate.


And we’re done here. You’re blaming someone for almost being bombed.


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 24, 2018)

They also sent bombs to Auntie Maxine.


----------



## Ignition (Oct 24, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And we’re done here. You’re blaming someone for almost being bombed.



I've been blaming them for their deceitful coverages for years though, bombs have nothing to do with it. 

I do wonder why they bothered with Maxine Waters though, the woman who was pranked by russians into believing there's a country called Limpopo, to whom is she a threat exactly?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Hmm, suspiciously timed.
> Interesting I'm gonna try to keep following this story.


Can’t rule out that the Democrats carried this out to make the Republicans seem crazy.


----------



## Alita (Oct 24, 2018)

WastelandSociety said:


> Wait...Are you suggesting that the individuals responsible are from the right?
> 
> 
> Do you have any proof it was a right winger who sent the package or am I talking to Alex Jones left nut here, who’s spouting nonsense coming from the media? As of now some of the republicans who had heard about this are claiming this is a false flag. The left is doing it to setup the right. Yet people on the left are doing exactly that without waiting to see who may have done it.
> ...



Oh shut up dude. We all know your another Trump stooge who only responded to my comment to defend your shitty side. 

All of the targets were people who were either critical of Trump or who Trump himself has been critical of. Almost all of them were democrats as well. Only a Trump supporter/someone part of the right would want them dead. It's common sense. Nobody would wake up one day and randomly decide to kill Obama, the Clintons, everyone at CNN, Maxine Waters, and so forth. Those are Trump's political enemies who he has regularly attacked at nearly all his rallies. That's where the bomber got his hit list from. 

Trump's divisive rhetoric he engages in on a regular basis is the direct cause for the toxic political environment we live in now. He's the fucking president we hold him to a much higher standard than your average American. And yes there are Trump supporters violent and stupid enough to do shit like this. Most of them already are not that smart to begin with. There's a reason Trump always talks about how much he loves the poorly educated.


----------



## Alita (Oct 24, 2018)

Ignition said:


> Both are.



The right is waaaaaay more so. Antifa can't even hold a candle to the Nazis/skinheads/kkk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 24, 2018)

Ignition said:


> Orange man bad
> 
> In all seriousness, CNN should look at themselves, negative 'news' coverage almost 24/7 for some dudes supposedly promoting anti-hate.



Well now, not even 24 hours in and we're already victim blaming are we?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 24, 2018)

Lord Stark said:


> Well now, not even 24 hours in and we're already victim blaming are we?



Why deviate from the tried and true methodology.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Can’t rule out that the Democrats carried this out to make the Republicans seem crazy.


I bet you if it turns out to be opposite to be true you’ll either say “oh he really wasnt a republican or he was paid by the democrats to do it.”
Just how far down the tin foil conspiracy hat will you go to make it seem like your side is not as violent or millitant as it is


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> I bet you if it turns out to be opposite to be true you’ll either say “oh he really wasnt a republican or he was paid by the democrats to do it.”
> Just how far down the tin foil conspiracy hat will you go to make it seem like your side is not as violent or millitant as it is


No I would tell you he was a lone wolf and that there are crazies on both sides of the aisle.

And you know what?  I would be right.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No I would tell you he was a lone wolf and that there are crazies on both sides of the aisle.
> 
> And you know what?  I would be right.


A lone wolf fed on a nice diet of what the right would call credible media, form Fox news to Alex Jones
Just like the Pizza Gate criminal


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 24, 2018)

Left: Punch Nazis!

Right: Punch Journalists!

Left: Yell at Senators in restaurants

Right: Bomb Democrats

Left: What?

Right: The Jews will not replace us

Left: JFC dude

Flake: Both sides need to calm down

Trump: Civility is important you enemies of the state.


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 24, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> This is why Dems lose too neutral and centrist and too fair and too weak...its especially sad for Chuck...he is a New York Senator. Hell will freeze over before he loses a damn election in that state.



It's crazy, you'd think this mf was the Senator from Alabama with the amount of appeasement he dishes out.  Where's the New York gutsiness in this dude?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> Left: Punch Nazis!
> 
> Right: Punch Journalists!
> 
> ...


There are good people on both sides.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 24, 2018)

*Investigators seeking suspicious package addressed to ex-Vice President Biden: officials *


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> There are good people on both sides.


If this was reversed would you say it was Antifa or a lone wolf?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 24, 2018)

> Hillary the warmonger.
> Trump never ever in his life eve incited violence.


THE DELUSION IS REAL.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 24, 2018)

@mr_shadow can you merge this thread and this one: 

?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 25, 2018)

Your next line is ... " It's out of context, that is fake news !!! " .


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ignition (Oct 25, 2018)

Left is never violent REEEE

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ignition (Oct 25, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> Left: Punch Nazis!
> 
> Right: Punch Journalists!
> 
> ...



Please watch this video, it surprisingly reminds me of the responses of some on this thread.


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2018)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Then might I suggest you stop doing it since you're so self-aware?
> 
> Unless you get off on being just outright stupid, in which case continue.


The projection is real.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2018)

I have been calling for the country to split into three nations for a couple of years now.

The two parties can't coexist anymore.  We have reached the point where both sides believe that the other side is evil.  Not wrong; evil!  There's no coming back together.


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 25, 2018)

So they targeted Obama, Waters, and Holder three of the most prominent Black politicians in the country less than two weeks out from the midterms.  This was no less than an attempted lynching imo, we need to defeat these people in the polls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 25, 2018)

@Ignition Heather Heyer. Enough said.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 25, 2018)

Agent9149 said:


> Where's the leftist terrorists sending bombs to the Koch Brothers?


We are gonna forget about the baseball field shooting?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2018)

Lord Stark said:


> So they targeted Obama, Waters, and Holder three of the most prominent Black politicians in the country less than two weeks out from the midterms.  This was no less than an attempted lynching imo, we need to defeat these people in the polls.


Woah.  The guy that sent the bombs is a politician?  Otherwise I don't follow.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I have been calling for the country to split into three nations for a couple of years now.
> 
> The two parties can't coexist anymore.  We have reached the point where both sides believe that the other side is evil.  Not wrong; evil!  There's no coming back together.


One party system FTW

Btw i thought u hate China


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2018)

No, I like China.  I have a lot of respect for them.  What I really respect about them is their patience.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 25, 2018)

Now has anyone brought up the possibility that this could be Florida Man?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 25, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Now has anyone brought up the possibility that this could be Florida Man?


Will his reign of terror end


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 25, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> Will his reign of terror end


Nah.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 25, 2018)

I’m just saying we should consider all possibilities before we jump to conclusions. 

Right now the suspects are

-a lone wolf

-democrats

-antifa

-planned parenthood

-the mainstream media

-a black male between the ages of 17 - 34

And I think that's it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> I’m just saying we should consider all possibilities before we jump to conclusions.
> 
> Right now the suspects are
> 
> ...


I like the main stream media idea.

There were no bombs.  This story is just completely made up.

Definitely seems like it could be a possibility.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No, I like China.  I have a lot of respect for them.  What I really respect about them is their patience.


Elaborate on what do you respect about China.



reiatsuflow said:


> I’m just saying we should consider all possibilities before we jump to conclusions.
> 
> Right now the suspects are
> 
> ...



illuminati believer.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 25, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> I’m just saying we should consider all possibilities before we jump to conclusions.
> 
> Right now the suspects are
> 
> ...


Forgot to add 'Trump Supporter taking Trump's words to heart' or 'Alt-Right Terrorist'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2018)

The Chinese are smart.  They have like a 100 year plan to take over the world.

And it's going swimmingly.


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No, I like China.  I have a lot of respect for them.  What I really respect about them is their patience.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The Chinese are smart.  They have like a 100 year plan to take over the world.
> 
> And it's going swimmingly.


People are going to look at that miserable bureucratic Confucian give face, save face horseshit and say no thanks.

100 year plans, good luck with that. History is random and moves fast.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I like the main stream media idea.
> 
> There were no bombs.  This story is just completely made up.
> 
> Definitely seems like it could be a possibility.


Except the photos and videos that say otherwise.


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 25, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> I’m just saying we should consider all possibilities before we jump to conclusions.
> 
> Right now the suspects are
> 
> ...



You forgot

1. Muslims

2. Illegal aliens.

3. SuperSaianMan12 (lowest probability)


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 25, 2018)

Me being the half chinese in the room


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 25, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> You forgot
> 
> 1. Muslims
> 
> ...


Is Democrats out of the question after the Kavanaugh idiocy?

It sure is well timed.


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 25, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Is Democrats out of the question after the Kavanaugh idiocy?
> 
> It sure is well timed.



Certainly not, but it's unlikely. Time will tell, I'm making zero conclusions.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 25, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> Certainly not, but it's unlikely. Time will tell, I'm making zero conclusions.


At this point of the Culture War few things surprise me.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 25, 2018)

The conspiracy theory nuts are out in force since this incident. Must be all those Alex Jones supplements they're taking.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 25, 2018)

Zombie GRIMMM said:


> The conspiracy theory nuts are out in force since this incident. Must be all those Alex Jones supplements they're taking.


Have you looked at the conduct of the left recently?


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 25, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Have you looked at the conduct of the left recently?


>the right literally sending bombs and running people over

"B-b-but, the leftists say mean things, hurr durr".

Just going to remind you since it's been a while. You're a complete and utter moron who no one takes seriously. Have a nice day.


----------



## Eros (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## wibisana (Oct 25, 2018)

So it use post office? How it got thru?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 25, 2018)

Zombie GRIMMM said:


> >the right literally sending bombs and running people over
> 
> "B-b-but, the leftists say mean things, hurr durr".
> 
> Just going to remind you since it's been a while. You're a complete and utter moron who no one takes seriously. Have a nice day.


The Right? I had no idea they had a Borg hive mind. 

We are gonna ignore the baseball field shooter?

People asked for my ban. Someone takes me seriously.


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 25, 2018)

I usually dont respond to Kamalaladingdong, but note the irony of taking offense to talking about 'the right' as a monolith, but deriding the conduct of the left one post before.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 25, 2018)

Pliskin said:


> I usually dont respond to Kamalaladingdong, but note the irony of taking offense to talking about 'the right' as a monolith, but deriding the conduct of the left one post before.


Smart, you ain't  built to operate outside of your monoculture.

You fuckers started nut picking. So i nut picked back.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 25, 2018)

Pliskin said:


> I usually dont respond to Kamalaladingdong, but note the irony of taking offense to talking about 'the right' as a monolith, but deriding the conduct of the left one post before.


This kid is completely unaware of his own hypocrisy, it's tragic but absolutely hilarious nonetheless. Look at his feeble attempt to deflect when called out.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 25, 2018)

Zombie GRIMMM said:


> This kid is completely unaware of his own hypocrisy, it's tragic but absolutely hilarious nonetheless. Look at his feeble attempt to deflect when called out.


Context matters. My deflection was strong and skilled.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 25, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Context matters. *My* *deflection* was strong and skilled.


So you admit it was deflection because you're a hypocrite.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 25, 2018)

Zombie GRIMMM said:


> So you admit it was deflection because you're a hypocrite.


If it's bs of course i am going to kick that shit back to whoever launched it.

Da.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 25, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> I’m just saying we should consider all possibilities before we jump to conclusions.
> 
> Right now the suspects are
> 
> ...



- False flag

- lodestar

- aliens 


The most likely suspect though is:

- some guy’s neighbour(s).


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 25, 2018)

Wow they went for Robert De Niro



Alwaysmind said:


> - False flag
> 
> - lodestar
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> Wow they went for Robert De Niro


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 25, 2018)

We have a tremendous issue as someone is sending out explosive devices to political figures and risking people who're not involved (i.e. mailers), and we're having a discussion on who's to blame?
It's fucking pathetic on your part to jump on the bandwagon over who's doing this. It's already bad enough that I've seen inhumane fucks around here that are rape apologists, or people thinking that caging children is fine.


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2018)

Tried to assassinate two former Presidents, dude is fucked when they catch him/them.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 25, 2018)

I was about to post that.


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> We have a tremendous issue as someone is sending out explosive devices to political figures and risking people who're not involved (i.e. mailers), and we're having a discussion on who's to blame?
> It's fucking pathetic on your part to jump on the bandwagon over who's doing this. It's already bad enough that I've seen inhumane fucks around here that are rape apologists, or people thinking that caging children is fine.


That's what chimps do, throw shit.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 25, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> We have a tremendous issue as someone is sending out explosive devices to political figures and risking people who're not involved (i.e. mailers), and we're having a discussion on who's to blame?
> It's fucking pathetic on your part to jump on the bandwagon over who's doing this. It's already bad enough that I've seen inhumane fucks around here that are rape apologists, or people thinking that caging children is fine.


In a giant country like the US who has a large talent pool and does not see politicians as GODS...
It's not the apocalypse.
It needs to be dealt with just like it needs to be dealt with if it was anyone else getting explosives.


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> In a giant country like the US who has a large talent pool and does not see politicians as GODS...
> It's not the apocalypse.
> *It needs to be dealt with just like it needs to be dealt with if it was anyone else getting explosives.*



It's still a big fucking deal. Reality check.

This post is wrong on so many levels...


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2018)

Fucking scum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 25, 2018)

Remus Lupin said:


> Fucking scum.


He's completely correct. 
Lol, what if part of this leftist bomb hoax was to try to make Trump more sympathetic to fake News, CNN, since now they've lost so much of their reputation. 
Kappa

I heard that CNN now loses ratings to freaking Spongebob.


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 25, 2018)

Okay, seems the right on the internet has decided this is a lefty hoax, seen this gaining traction. We'll see how this plays out, hopefully nobody dies.

edit: also hopefully this doesn't spawn copycats the way news about suicide or mass shootings do.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 25, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> He's completely correct.
> Lol, what if part of this leftist bomb hoax was to try to make Trump more sympathetic to fake News, CNN, since now they've lost so much of their reputation.
> Kappa
> 
> I heard that CNN now loses ratings to freaking Spongebob.


You are undoubtedly, 100 percent, a complete and utter cretin.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 25, 2018)

Pliskin said:


> Okay, seems the right on the internet has decided this is a lefty hoax, sen this gaining traction. We'll see how this plays out, hopefully nobody dies.


The reason is because it's extremely convenient for the left (2 weeks before midterms). After many narrative defeats such as; Supreme court, migrant "caravan", Pocahontas DNA shit etc. Plus, reports of the GOP leading early voting, it's far, FAR more convenient that this was done by the left to try and gain sympathy votes.

The fact the Bombs were built for show, highly implies that the intention was not hurt, but generate pity.

If this really was a right-wing Trump supporter influenced by Trump's message, they would have used real bomb. Why Scare democrats 2 weeks before election after the right have had so many victories. It makes no sense. And why target Democrats out of office. 

It's far more likely this a leftist hoax. You just have think critically. Who gains most from these actions and why now ?


----------



## mali (Oct 25, 2018)

Jfc. And to think I thought Somalis were the most clan obsessed people on earth.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 25, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> what if part of this leftist bomb hoax


You also thought the Las Vagas Shooting was a leftist hoax


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 25, 2018)

Death Certificate said:


> You also thought the Las Vagas Shooting was a leftist hoax


No, I said he was a white democrat when people here tried to claim he was a right whitey.

Also, interesting that after a year, we still barely know anything regarding the motives of the biggest mass Shooting the US. Hmm


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 25, 2018)

It must be so convenient to be a right winger. If anything terrible is done to the right then its the fault of the left, if anything terrible is done to the left then its ALSO the fault of the left who are no doubt plotting some hoax. 

In this mindset your own side is never to blame and the other side is eternally in the wrong. Doesn't matter if the people targeted are all constantly demonized by the big orange leader.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 25, 2018)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> It must be so convenient to be a right winger. If anything terrible is done to the right then its the fault of the left, if anything terrible is done to the left then its ALSO the fault of the left who are no doubt plotting some hoax.
> 
> In this mindset your own side is never to blame and the other side is eternally in the wrong. Doesn't matter if the people targeted are all constantly demonized by the big orange leader.



Must be convenient being an NPC. Never actually having to think for yourself. Just roam the earth, believing everything Fake news MSM tells you and repeating "Orange man Bad" 24/7.


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2018)

Death Certificate said:


> You also thought the Las Vagas Shooting was a leftist hoax


Low IQ poster.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 25, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Must be convenient being an NPC. Never actually having to think for yourself. Just roam the earth, believing everything Fake news MSM tells you and repeating "Orange man Bad" 24/7.



You know...you can't really have both the snowflake and the NPC meme like the populist supporters try to. Because describing everyone who disagrees with you as an NPC is the argument that a snowflake who thinks himself really special would make. 

First of all Mainstream media is a meme. It doesn't mean anything. You got mainstream media which supports the right just as much as you got media channels that support the right. What do you think Fox News is? Some quirky start ups who can voice the truth because they aren't mainstream and in the pocket of big business? But no, Fox News is very much part of the mainstream media, as are the British news papers which aren't just pro Brexit but _fanatically _pro Brexit. And the news channel that brought down half of the Dutch ministers in the last government...also MAINSTREAM MEDIA. 

Besides knowing that the baffoon who constantly lies, is inept at running the white house and who isn't qualified to hold his job indicates you thought things through. Just swallowing any obvious lie made by Trump however shows that you're mindless and that you don't think for yourself, instead just agreeing with the great leader no matte the circumstances.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 25, 2018)

Papers keep reiterating nobody's sure if these bombs are even capable of detonating, and there's a likelihood this is a stunt. Still scary for politicians, but it's good news if it wasn't done in earnest.


----------



## HolyHands (Oct 25, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Must be convenient being an NPC. Never actually having to think for yourself. Just roam the earth, believing everything Fake news MSM tells you and repeating "Orange man Bad" 24/7.



"WAKE UP SHEEPLE"


----------



## EJ (Oct 25, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Have you looked at the conduct of the left recently?





Zombie GRIMMM said:


> >the right literally sending bombs and running people over
> 
> "B-b-but, the leftists say mean things, hurr durr".
> 
> Just going to remind you since it's been a while. You're a complete and utter moron who no one takes seriously. Have a nice day.





The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> The Right? I had no idea they had a Borg hive mind.
> 
> We are gonna ignore the baseball field shooter?
> 
> People asked for my ban. Someone takes me seriously.





Pliskin said:


> I usually dont respond to Kamalaladingdong, but note the irony of taking offense to talking about 'the right' as a monolith, but deriding the conduct of the left one post before.



kamal is the rightwing sensitive triggered snowflake of this section, expecting him to be consistent with his criticism he gives towards others is laughable.


----------



## Jim (Oct 25, 2018)

holy...
this thread blew up fast


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 25, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Must be convenient being an NPC. Never actually having to think for yourself. Just roam the earth, believing everything Fake news MSM tells you and repeating "Orange man Bad" 24/7.


"Left person npc" 24/7.

Irony off the scale.


----------



## EJ (Oct 25, 2018)

"NPC! leftist NPC! ha ha ha! "orange man bad!" MAGA!"

"ha ha ha! yeah yeah! NPC! NPC! leftist NPC! MAGA!"

"NPCNPCNPCNPCNPC!!!!! oh and MAGA!"

-

how have they not seen the irony yet?


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 25, 2018)

EJ said:


> "NPC! leftist NPC! ha ha ha! "orange man bad!" MAGA!"
> 
> "ha ha ha! yeah yeah! NPC! NPC! leftist NPC! MAGA!"
> 
> ...


Low intellect or ignorance. The only reasonable answers I can think of.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 25, 2018)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> You know...you can't really have both the snowflake and the NPC meme like the populist supporters try to. Because describing everyone who disagrees with you as an NPC is the argument that a snowflake who thinks himself really special would make.


Lol, even "snowflake" was a term the right used against leftists (like many of you) who get triggered all the time but have been trying to use it against the right. Everytime the right comes up with offensive yet True insults towards the left whether it's "snowflake", "cucks", "soyboys" and now "npc", they get offended and realise how effective it is, then try to use it against the right. Every. Single. Time.





Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> First of all Mainstream media is a meme. It doesn't mean anything. You got mainstream media which supports the right just as much as you got media channels that support the right. What do you think Fox News is? Some quirky start ups who can voice the truth because they aren't mainstream and in the pocket of big business? But no, Fox News is very much part of the mainstream media, as are the British news papers which aren't just pro Brexit but _fanatically _pro Brexit. And the news channel that brought down half of the Dutch ministers in the last government...also MAINSTREAM MEDIA.


Yes, you have mainstream media that support the right which are just Fox News and Breitbart (though Fox news has been becoming more and more left leaning). But practically every other Mainstream media is left wing and massively anti-Trump. The Ratio vastly disproportionate infavour of the left. Therefore, as a whole, Mainstream media is left-wing.



Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Besides knowing that the baffoon who constantly lies, is inept at running the white house and who isn't qualified to hold his job indicates you thought things through. Just swallowing any obvious lie made by Trump however shows that you're mindless and that you don't think for yourself, instead just agreeing with the great leader no matte the circumstances.


Yeah sure, while you ignore the statistics and just follow the vague platitudes and talking points perpetutated by the anti-Trump media to sustain your narrow bias.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 25, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Lol, even "snowflake" was a term the right used against leftists (like many of you) who get triggered all the time but have been trying to use it against the right. Everytime the right comes up with offensive yet True insults towards the left whether it's "snowflake", "cucks", "soyboys" and now "npc", they get offended and realise how effective it is, then try to use it against the right. Every. Single. Time.



Well if it fits it fits. If the right thinks they alone are very special little boys and that everyone else is a non playable character then they are a snowflake. Simple as that. And that the right coined those phrases is the points, since they criticize their opponents for things they themselves clearly are.



Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Yes, you have mainstream media that support the right which are just Fox News and Breitbart (though Fox news has been becoming more and more left leaning). But practically every other Mainstream media is left wing and massively anti-Trump. The Ratio vastly disproportionate infavour of the left. Therefore, as a whole, Mainstream media is left-wing.



And why would they possibly be anti Trump? Maybe because he's just not a very good guy. Its worth remembering that Trump is a class all of his own. Never before on either the left or the right has there been a presidential candidate with such a lack of experience, such a bad temperament and such obvious corruption.



Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Yeah sure, while you ignore the statistics and just follow the vague platitudes and talking points perpetutated by the anti-Trump media to sustain your narrow bias.



You talk as if Trump hasn't constantly proven his detractors right. You speak as if calling the president of Taiwan wasn't a blunder only an inept politician could make, you speak as if the chaos at the white house is normal or that the president should alienate all allies while cuddling up to dictators.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Lol, what if part of this leftist bomb hoax



What if the moon landings didn't happen.
What if Aliens made the crop circles
What if space doesn't exist
What if Atlantis actually exists
What if Vaccines causes Autism
What if climate change isn't real
What if there's a cure for cancer hidden to the public.
What if Earth is flat

See I can pull stupid conspiracies out of the top of my head too and all have the same level of interaction in reality as what you're saying here.  That the only part of reality they are in is in the minds of the most fucked up stupid people who let themselves remain willfully ignorant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 25, 2018)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Well if it fits it fits. If the right thinks they alone are very special little boys and that everyone else is a non playable character then they are a snowflake. Simple as that. And that the right coined those phrases is the points, since they criticize their opponents for things they themselves clearly are.


It proves that the right are effective at labelling and coining insults ; so the best the left can do is "poorly" attempt to copy and use it back at the right.





Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> And why would they possibly be anti Trump? Maybe because he's just not a very good guy. Its worth remembering that Trump is a class all of his own. Never before on either the left or the right has there been a presidential candidate with such a lack of experience, such a bad temperament and such obvious corruption.


It's simply the Globalism vs Nationalism argument. That's all. MSM are owned by Big corporations who like globalisation and more control over the masses. What makes them hate Trump even more is that he actually follows through on his words and that make him dangerous to their world order and goals. Anyway, the elites and outsiders' opinion on Trump is irrelevant, what matters is American citizens opinions of him.




Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> You talk as if Trump hasn't constantly proven his detractors right.


It's the opposite actually. How many times have the news media had to issue "corrections" to big fake news narratives after the damage has been done ?


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 25, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Must be convenient being an NPC. Never actually having to think for yourself. Just roam the earth, believing everything Fake news MSM tells you and repeating "Orange man Bad" 24/7.


The image is very funny, I will give you that. You've got the leftists very upset, they are flooding the thread


----------



## Jim (Oct 25, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> MSM are owned by Big corporations who like globalisation and more control over the masses.



I'm pretty sure MSM are owned by big corporations who care about making money, regardless of "globalisation" or "control over the masses"

The only thing that they can do to even remotely keep "control over the masses" is print things they like to read.  It just so happens that people like to hear things they care about.

The second they stop doing that, they'll lose their base


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 25, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> What if the moon landings didn't happen.
> What if Aliens made the crop circles
> What if space doesn't exist
> What if Atlantis actually exists
> ...



And when/If it comes out to be true, will you still claim it to be a "stupid" conspiracy ?
Funny, how the media can claim that "Trump did this", "Trump is responsible" and insinuate that a MAGA Supporter did this with zero evidence, but that's not a conspiracy


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 25, 2018)

Jim said:


> I'm pretty sure MSM are owned by big corporations who care about making money, regardless of "globalisation" or "control over the masses"



It's linked. They need to maintain control over the masses in order to keeping making more money. It's also very closely linked to immigration. Elites love low IQ, low wage immigrants flooding contries who can be easily exploited for their own power and monetary gain.


----------



## hadou (Oct 25, 2018)

Is this the biggest such attempt in US history? Over the years I have heard of mysterious packages being sent to specific people and places, but I do not know if it has ever been in such a scale.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 25, 2018)

hadou said:


> Is this the biggest such attempt in US history? Over the years I have heard of mysterious packages being sent to specific people and places, but I do not know if it has ever been in such a scale.


My gut says the Anthrax scare after 9/11 was larger in scope, but that might just be the outcry from it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hadou (Oct 25, 2018)

WorkingMoogle said:


> My gut says the Anthrax scare after 9/11 was larger in scope, but that might just be the outcry from it.



I had not yet moved to the US when it happened. I remember hearing over the years about it. Scary stuff.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 25, 2018)

> Reuters is now reporting that investigators believe all the suspicious packages sent to prominent Democrats went through the US Postal Service and *the authorities are focusing intensely on Florida.*



Holy shit for real.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 25, 2018)

Remus Lupin said:


> It's still a big fucking deal. Reality check.
> 
> This post is wrong on so many levels...


The world will keep spinning.



Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> It must be so convenient to be a right winger. If anything terrible is done to the right then its the fault of the left, if anything terrible is done to the left then its ALSO the fault of the left who are no doubt plotting some hoax.
> 
> In this mindset your own side is never to blame and the other side is eternally in the wrong. Doesn't matter if the people targeted are all constantly demonized by the big orange leader.



No side should be blamed for this or mass shootings.



EJ said:


> kamal is the rightwing sensitive triggered snowflake of this section, expecting him to be consistent with his criticism he gives towards others is laughable.



Did i specify the whole left?


----------



## EJ (Oct 25, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Did i specify the whole left?



instead of bitching out from owning your stupidity, try to be consistent.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 25, 2018)

It is definitely Trump critics specifically who are being targeted.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 25, 2018)

EJ said:


> instead of bitching out from owning your stupidity, try to be consistent.


I consistently called out the leadership of the Left.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 25, 2018)

It's now all but confirmed that none of these bombs were capable of detonating and it's a stunt. Still terrorism and still very not okay and still a legitimate wake up call for politicians to pay more attention to how they're riling up their base, but a stunt.

I think this is actually going to effect mid terms. This is how you damage the trump administration, democrats. The mood of the country right now doesn't care if your feelings are hurt, but we do still care if your life is in danger. We don't care if you're offended, but we do still care if you're in physical danger and now we're listening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EJ (Oct 25, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> It's now all but confirmed that none of these bombs were capable of detonating and it's a stunt. Still terrorism and still very not okay and still a legitimate wake up call for politicians to pay more attention to how they're riling up their base, but a stunt.
> 
> I think this is actually going to effect mid terms. This is how you damage the trump administration, democrats. The mood of the country right now doesn't care if your feelings are hurt, but we do still care if your life is in danger. We don't care if you're offended, but we do still care if you're in physical danger and now we're listening.



a stunt from what position?

you damage the trump administration by pushing for progressive policies.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> There are good people on both sides.


Judging by just the conservatives on this forum: there’s really not.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 25, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> It's now all but confirmed that none of these bombs were capable of detonating and it's a stunt. Still terrorism and still very not okay and still a legitimate wake up call for politicians to pay more attention to how they're riling up their base, but a stunt.
> 
> I think this is actually going to effect mid terms. This is how you damage the trump administration, democrats. The mood of the country right now doesn't care if your feelings are hurt, but we do still care if your life is in danger. We don't care if you're offended, but we do still care if you're in physical danger and now we're listening.


I thought they have detonator and everything.


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 25, 2018)

They even sent one to Uncle Robbie (dinero). 

My money is on Taylor Swift getting one next.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 25, 2018)

Agent9149 said:


> They even sent one to Uncle Robbie (dinero).
> 
> My money is on Taylor Swift getting one next.


This is probably some white kid who watches YouTube “skeptics” and Peterson videos all day. Wouldn’t be shocked if EA got one.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 25, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> It proves that the right are effective at labelling and coining insults ; so the best the left can do is "poorly" attempt to copy and use it back at the right.



Yes, the right are indeed more effective at labeling insults but they are also hypocrites regarding those names.



Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> It's simply the Globalism vs Nationalism argument. That's all. MSM are owned by Big corporations who like globalisation and more control over the masses. What makes them hate Trump even more is that he actually follows through on his words and that make him dangerous to their world order and goals. Anyway, the elites and outsiders' opinion on Trump is irrelevant, what matters is American citizens opinions of him.



It really isn't just about Globalism vs Nationalism. You can be a Nationalist without being a cartoon character like Trump. Wilders, Le Pen and Farage all did it so why can't Trump? Trump is indeed dangerous to the post WW2 order, the very order that brought the West peace and prosperity and turned the US into a superpower. Trump can very well be blamed for trying to overturn that order and America's dominance with it. 



Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> It's the opposite actually. How many times have the news media had to issue "corrections" to big fake news narratives after the damage has been done ?



So you're holding it against the media that they....do their due diligence? That the media is willing to correct mistakes makes them more trustworthy than the various Facebook sources that probably don't do so. And it really isn't the opposite. Trump still did little to show he's actually competent. The best he can do is boast about a good economic situation that his predecessor left to him.


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 25, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This is probably some white kid who watches YouTube “skeptics” and Peterson videos all day. Wouldn’t be shocked if EA got one.



My money is on Ubisoft, he probably pressed the wrong button while playing Assassin's Creed Odyssey and ended up having gay sex with npc.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 25, 2018)

Agent9149 said:


> My money is on Ubisoft, he probably pressed the wrong button while playing Assassin's Creed Odyssey and ended up having gay sex with npc.


They’ll find his post on r/gaming about how there were no gays in ancient Greece.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 25, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> No side should be blamed for this or mass shootings.



No side should indeed be blamed for mass shooting but this is different. This is targeted and the targets are all people frequently demonized by Trump. He still has his fans shouting ''Lock her up!'' after he goaded them on so its actually a very big surprise Clinton hasn't actually been done any harm yet.

The thing you need to understand about populist voters is that they already think that the establishment is out to get them. They often cling to populists as their ''final hope'' and when this final hope keeps repeating that the establishment isn't just wrong or incompetent but criminal, evil and practically treasonous then its no surprise when someone will take his word for it and decides that actions must be taken. And this action MUST be taken because the populists also frequently demonize the courts which means the courts can't stop those evil politicians because they are all in cahoots.


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 25, 2018)

Everyone who has been targeted has been people who challenged, criticized, or made fun of Trump. 

Trump has praised violence from his supporters. This is an undisputed all around bonafide FACT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 25, 2018)

Agent9149 said:


> Everyone who has been targeted has been people who challenged, criticized, or made fun of Trump.
> 
> Trump has praised violence from his supporters. This is an undisputed all around bonafide FACT.


Trumpers don’t have facts. They just believe what they feel that day or what glorious leader tells them to.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 25, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> It's now all but confirmed that none of these bombs were capable of detonating and it's a stunt. Still terrorism and still very not okay and still a legitimate wake up call for politicians to pay more attention to how they're riling up their base, but a stunt.
> 
> I think this is actually going to effect mid terms. This is how you damage the trump administration, democrats. The mood of the country right now doesn't care if your feelings are hurt, but we do still care if your life is in danger. We don't care if you're offended, but we do still care if you're in physical danger and now we're listening.


The way to damage the Trump admin is to send bombs to yourself? That does not seem right.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 25, 2018)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> No side should indeed be blamed for mass shooting but this is different. This is targeted and the targets are all people frequently demonized by Trump. He still has his fans shouting ''Lock her up!'' after he goaded them on so its actually a very big surprise Clinton hasn't actually been done any harm yet.
> 
> The thing you need to understand about populist voters is that they already think that the establishment is out to get them. They often cling to populists as their ''final hope'' and when this final hope keeps repeating that the establishment isn't just wrong or incompetent but criminal, evil and practically treasonous then its no surprise when someone will take his word for it and decides that actions must be taken. And this action MUST be taken because the populists also frequently demonize the courts which means the courts can't stop those evil politicians because they are all in cahoots.


The establishment is out to get you. It's all of the above.

i still prefer the law. The Establishment is on it's fucking death bed and it's beatiful.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Trumpers don’t have facts. They just believe what they feel that day or what glorious leader tells them to.



Inetensify the arrogance. make the Democrats into a regional party.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 25, 2018)

EJ said:


> a stunt from what position?



Not speaking on any conspiracy. Just a stunt in that the intent was spectacle and fear, not murder. Which makes sense. The bombs look too much like bombs, apparently there are isis stickers all over the packages, they were sent to people for their notoriety more than their political power. But it's still domestic terrorism. It's not a no-big-deal okeydoke. I think the ricin letter mailed to trump and co earlier this year wasn't in earnest either, and wasn't actually dangerous. But it was still terrorism and it's still a bad sign about the escalating political tensions.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 25, 2018)

Hmmm is it me or will another shoe drop?


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 25, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> The establishment is out to get you. It's all of the above.
> 
> i still prefer the law. The Establishment is on it's fucking death bed and it's beatiful.



Really? Because the alternative isn't all that better. Because Trump has all the flaws all the other politician has like lies and corruption. He even has them to a much larger extend. 

And no...the establishment isn't out to get you personally. At worst they simply don't care about you but I doubt they go to work with the explicit desire to get you.


----------



## WastelandSociety (Oct 25, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> Oh shut up dude. We all know your another Trump stooge who only responded to my comment to defend your shitty side.



It’s seems you are all wrong...Sorry not a Trump stooge and not on any side. Just because I am voicing my opinions on the nonsense  coming from the left doesn’t mean I’m on the right. Not a democrat or republican (my views splits from both sides: Pro-choice,open to banning guns, believe the US needs tougher border security much like what Obama 2013 /Trump said,etc). I’m not a Trump voter, so stop with the idiotic assumptions.


As it stands we don’t know who is behind these packages. So to narrow it down to the Rights doing without providing proof or examining other possible groups,shows severe ignorance on how to investigate such a crime. Unless you’re a law enforcement who just stumbled upon concrete proof that a right winger did this, I better see it on the news later. Otherwise pointing fingers (the left faked it...the right did it...) at each other will only cause more hate to go around.

Someone here said that the victims is proof,yet fails to see that people out there who hates both the left and right politicians who could have done it. Plus there are nations / terrorist groups outside the US who would want them dead as well. It’s not unheard of that there could be spies/agents in the US waiting for orders to attack. So until new information comes out on who’s involved, avoid making baseless claims, that it’s 100% the Rights doing while there are other possible suspects on the list.


On top of that you went on to say Trump’s comments towards CNN and everyone else proves it’s a right winger.


By that logic the Democrats are at fault for this 

or



Among other cases of violence. To deny the violent groups on the left shows you’re either in denial or just plain stupid. There are other democrat supporters and non right wingers who are able to see it. So why can’t you accept reality?
I’m fully aware of the violent individuals on the far right and the far-left so I don’t want to hear any idiotic  excuses on who’s the only violent ones when it’s coming from both sides.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 25, 2018)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Really? Because the alternative isn't all that better. Because Trump has all the flaws all the other politician has like lies and corruption. He even has them to a much larger extend.
> 
> And no...the establishment isn't out to get you personally. At worst they simply don't care about you but I doubt they go to work with the explicit desire to get you.


Was trump the only alternative?

They just want to get people in general. Fucking neat.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 25, 2018)

WASHINGTON/NEW YORK (Reuters) - The investigation into 10 pipe bombs sent to high-profile Democrats and critics of U.S. President Donald Trump is focusing on leads in Florida, a federal law enforcement source said on Thursday.

All the suspicious packages were believed to have gone through the U.S. Postal System at some point, the source said. Many of the packages had the return address of the Florida office of U.S. Representative Debbie Wasserman Schultz, who formerly chaired the Democratic National Committee, according to the Federal Bureau of Investigation.

Former Vice President Joe Biden and actor Robert De Niro on Thursday became the latest intended targets of the bombs, none of which exploded.

The bombs have heightened what already was a contentious campaign season ahead of the Nov. 6 elections in which Trump’s Republicans will try to maintain majorities in the Senate and House of Representatives. The episode has also called attention to the harsh rhetoric Trump wields against his rivals.

Trump condemned the bombs but later blamed the media, his frequent foil, for much of the angry tone.

No one has claimed responsibility and the FBI urged the public to report any tips and be vigilant.

Some of the packages sent to New York locations had envelopes of white powder in them, but FBI Assistant Director William Sweeney said at a briefing in New York that initial analysis showed it was not a biological threat.

The pipe bombs discovered on Wednesday were similar to the ones sent to Biden and De Niro, a federal official told Reuters. Authorities described the devices as crude while security experts said their goal may have been to create fear rather than to kill.

*FBI TO STUDY CNN BOMB*
One of the bombs was sent to the New York headquarters of CNN, which Trump has frequently derided for its coverage of him, and the network said on Thursday the device was being taken in a bomb-proof truck to the FBI lab in Quantico, Virginia, for analysis.

Leading Democrats said the bombs were a dangerous outgrowth of an antagonistic political atmosphere created by the president.

Trump and other Republicans have likened Democrats to an “angry mob,” citing protests at the confirmation hearing of U.S. Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh.

The FBI said on Thursday one of the two packages sent to Biden - who once said he would have fought Trump if they were in high school - was discovered at a mail facility in his home state of Delaware and the second at another location.

The device intended for De Niro, who received a loud ovation when he hurled an obscenity at Trump at the Tony Awards in June, was sent to one of his properties in New York City.

At a Wisconsin rally on Wednesday night Trump, who has denounced news media organizations as an “enemy of the people,” called attention to “how nice I’m behaving tonight” but on Thursday morning he attacked the media.

“A very big part of the Anger we see today in our society is caused by the purposely false and inaccurate reporting of the Mainstream Media that I refer to as Fake News,” Trump wrote. “It has gotten so bad and hateful that it is beyond description. Mainstream Media must clean up its act, FAST!”

*TWO BOMBS FOR WATERS*
Several of the people who were sent bombs - including former President Barack Obama and Trump’s rival for the presidency, Hillary Clinton - are frequent targets of right-wing critics.

Also sent packages were Eric Holder, who served as attorney general under Obama; former CIA Director John Brennan, who had his security clearance withdrawn after frequently lambasting Trump; prominent Democratic Party donor George Soros; and California Representative Maxine Waters, another outspoken Trump critic. Two packages were sent to Waters, whom Trump has called “an extraordinarily low IQ person.”

Several politicians, including U.S. Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell and New York City Mayor Bill de Blasio, described the package bombs as an act of terrorism.

“Someone is trying to intimidate. Someone is trying to quash voices in this country using violence,” De Blasio said. “I am confident that we will find the perpetrator or perpetrators.”

Some major media outlets in New York, including the New York Times, increased security on Thursday.

New York Governor Andrew Cuomo told CNN some of the packages in his state were hand-delivered and that authorities were scrutinizing security camera videos for signs of the bomber.

Trump told the Wisconsin rally his government would conduct “an aggressive investigation.”

“Any acts or threats of political violence are an attack on our democracy itself,” Trump said. “We want all sides to come together in peace and harmony.”

Last week, Trump heaped praise on a Montana congressional candidate who assaulted a reporter during his successful 2017 campaign.

The first package turned up on Monday and was addressed to Soros, the billionaire financier and advocate of liberal, open-border values who is a frequent target of right-wing conspiracy theories.

The FBI said on Wednesday the packages consisted of a manila envelope with a bubble-wrap interior containing “potentially destructive devices.” Each bore a computer-printed address label and six “Forever” postage stamps, the FBI said.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...f-bombs-mailed-to-trump-critics-idUSKCN1MZ1CP

Goddamn Florida.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 25, 2018)

Its Always Florida.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They’ll find his post on r/gaming about how there were no gays in ancient Greece.



I sure hope there is someone that posted something like that.  I need a good laugh .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 25, 2018)

Lol No Gays in Ancient Greece... 

Ancient Greece was like one of the most Gay cultures in the Ancient World.


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 25, 2018)

Looks like Florida man maybe the suspect after all.



reiatsuflow said:


> Now has anyone brought up the possibility that this could be Florida Man?





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Trumpers don’t have facts. They just believe what they feel that day or what glorious leader tells them to.



That sounds just like you honestly, just look at your posts in the Kavanaugh thread.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Lol No Gays in Ancient Greece...
> 
> Ancient Greece was like one of the most Gay cultures in the Ancient World.



Hell the most elite non spartan force in the city states were the sacred band of Thebes.  They were specifically made of couples of male lovers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 25, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Hell the most elite non spartan force in the city states were the sacred band of Thebes.  They were specifically made of couples of male lovers.


That's super-a-ghey.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 25, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Not speaking on any conspiracy. Just a stunt in that the intent was spectacle and fear, not murder. Which makes sense. The bombs look too much like bombs, apparently there are isis stickers all over the packages, they were sent to people for their notoriety more than their political power. But it's still domestic terrorism. It's not a no-big-deal okeydoke. I think the ricin letter mailed to trump and co earlier this year wasn't in earnest either, and wasn't actually dangerous. But it was still terrorism and it's still a bad sign about the escalating political tensions.


1 it is pipe bombs. Ofc it looks like a pipe bomb.

2 i think calling it a stunt is really weird.
I mean the bomber would get life in prison or death sentece for this "stunt"
Whoeve made this (left or right or up or down and "B" + "A"


----------



## wibisana (Oct 25, 2018)

If this muslim bomb it would be in pressure cooker


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Oct 25, 2018)

Trump is a terrorist who incites his followers to commit hate crimes. 


Prove me wrong

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 25, 2018)

Here is the CATO Institute a Right Wing Organization on Terrorism for all the both sides are equally bad shills we have around here. 


STUDY

Here we can see you are 10x times more likely die to a Right Winger...and 21x times more likely to be injured by one from 1992 - 2017 but tell me again how both sides are equally violent and dangerous.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 25, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Here is the CATO Institute a Right Wing Organization on Terrorism for all the both sides are equally bad shills we have around here.
> 
> 
> STUDY
> ...



But that same study says left wing terrorists killed 13 people since 2016, while nationalist and right wing terrorists have only killed 5. Right wing terrorists have always been a domestic danger, but the left is metastasizing of late and that's what people are noticing.


----------



## Natty (Oct 25, 2018)

My problem is when the President of the United States calls people opposing him as the enemy, including media. He also tends to praise violence when it's for him or suggests his base to go do thing. He did this just last week when he said he's cool with that politician body slamming a reporter. He might condemn the attack but you don't know what he's going to say about it later, he flip flops on these things all the time.

Cruz even said about Beto that he should be locked up, then later asked why politics are so divided. Like ??????????????????????

That all being said, can we not point fingers until the person is apprehended? Like jeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2018)

"Not point fingers"


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 25, 2018)

Natty said:


> My problem is when the President of the United States calls people opposing him as the enemy, including media. He also tends to praise violence when it's for him or suggests his base to go do thing. He did this just last week when he said he's cool with that politician body slamming a reporter. He might condemn the attack but you don't know what he's going to say about it later, he flip flops on these things all the time.
> 
> Cruz even said about Beto that he should be locked up, then later asked why politics are so divided. Like ??????????????????????
> 
> That all being said, can we not point fingers until the person is apprehended? Like jeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzz.



Yeah its pretty rich to call for togetherness now.


----------



## Natty (Oct 25, 2018)

Remus Lupin said:


> "Not point fingers"



Referring to Trump's comments about uniting as well as Cruz's. As it was the last thing I read about regarding this story.

Let me know when I point to the culprit of these packages as being either left/right slanted attacks against the left. When really the facts are that we won't know the motive or the person responsible until they're apprehended.


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2018)

Natty said:


> Referring to Trump's comments about uniting as well as Cruz's, as well as elaborating on what Khal had said.
> 
> Let me know when I point to the culprit of these packages as being either left/right slanted attacks against the left. When really the facts are that we won't know the motive or the person responsible until they're apprehended.



The motive is pretty clear.....when all the targets have been people who openly criticized the President or who the President demonizes/ dislikes. 

My 2 cents.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2018)

@The Death & The Strawberry


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2018)

Awwwww!


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2018)

Remus Lupin said:


> Fucking scum.



CNN's John King entertained this idea a bit earlier today. He kind of pointed the finger at Hillary Clinton and Maxine Waters for their past comment


----------



## Roman (Oct 26, 2018)

Natty said:


> My problem is when the President of the United States calls people opposing him as the enemy, including media. He also tends to praise violence when it's for him or suggests his base to go do thing. He did this just last week when he said he's cool with that politician body slamming a reporter. He might condemn the attack but you don't know what he's going to say about it later, he flip flops on these things all the time.
> 
> Cruz even said about Beto that he should be locked up, then later asked why politics are so divided. Like ??????????????????????
> 
> That all being said, can we not point fingers until the person is apprehended? Like jeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzz.



It's pretty sickening how our president is the type that outright praises violence in his name. I think that's a first for a modern potus tbh.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 26, 2018)

Remus Lupin said:


> "Not point fingers"






Natty said:


> Let me know when I point to the culprit of these packages as being either left/right slanted attacks against the left. When really the facts are that we won't know the motive or the person responsible until they're apprehended.



Conspiracy challenge accepted!



Natty said:


> My problem is when *the* President of the United States calls people opposing him as the enemy, including media. He also tends to p*r*aise v*i*olence when it's for him or su*g*gests his base to go do t*h*ing. He did *t*his just last week when he said he's cool with that politician body slamming a reporter. He might condemn the attack but you don't know what he's going to say about it later, he flip flops on these things all the time.
> 
> Cruz even said about Beto that he should be locked up, then later asked why politics are so *d*iv*i*de*d*. Like ??????????????????????
> 
> That all being said, can we not po*i*n*t *fingers until the person is apprehended? Like jeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzz.



I rest my case your Honour!


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 26, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Trump is a terrorist who incites his followers to commit hate crimes.
> 
> 
> Prove me wrong


Hate crime is not a legitimate concept.

You could say the same about the guys behind the latest big climate change report at the same time.


----------



## Amol (Oct 26, 2018)

I still fail to understand why people with full knowledge still engage with likes of Kiba and Kamal. 
That is just being masochistic. 
You will have more productive time with stone wall. Have some self respect and don't help trolls to derail the thread. 
Anyway this is scary stuff. It speaks volume about divide in America if left politicians are getting bombs for disagreeing with moron of President. 
I am just glad that nobody got hurt in this nonsense.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 26, 2018)

Trump is right to blame the media. And they are right to blame Trump. Both live in a toxic yet symbiotic relationship that has lead to this crap.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 26, 2018)

Amol said:


> I still fail to understand why people with full knowledge still engage with likes of Kiba and Kamal.
> That is just being masochistic.
> You will have more productive time with stone wall. Have some self respect and don't help trolls to derail the thread.
> Anyway this is scary stuff. It speaks volume about divide in America if left politicians are getting bombs for disagreeing with moron of President.
> I am just glad that nobody got hurt in this nonsense.


Scary stuff indeed.

Why don't you move into an echo chamber where you belong?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eros (Oct 26, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Scary stuff indeed.
> 
> Why don't you move into an echo chamber where you belong?


*Amendment I*
Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or *abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press*; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances.



That's what the attorney is going to argue. Sorry. I'm not agreeing, but you conservatives are always whining about it, but it protects all of us, not just you.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 26, 2018)

Onmyōji Takano-san said:


> *Amendment I*
> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or *abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press*; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances.
> 
> 
> ...


Did i ask for legal action?

The article might have, i did not read the entire thing but i don't.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 26, 2018)

Amol said:


> I still fail to understand why people with full knowledge still engage with likes of Kiba and Kamal.



Kiba, that's understandable. Kamal is like a harmless crow who's asking for attention. The shit that he says is just amusing, most of the times at least.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 26, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> Kiba, that's understandable. Kamal is like a harmless crow who's asking for attention. The shit that he says is just amusing, most of the times at least.


And sometimes...

i hit a nerve.


----------



## hadou (Oct 26, 2018)

Just tuned on CNN. Two new packages...


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 26, 2018)

Cory Booker and James Clapper are the latest targets in the fiasco.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-top-us-democrats-trump-critics-idUSKCN1MZ1CP


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 26, 2018)

Please let this be some horribly misjudged guerrilla marketing campaign for a new 24 tv series.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Oct 26, 2018)

As much as both sides want to claim complete innocence in the culture war, _both_ sides are at fault for things getting out of hand. Between Trump insulting the left and the left encouraging and defending anarchy in the name of resisting Trump's policies, it doesn't surprise me in the least that people have forgotten how to disagree without belittling the other person. I've seen plenty of negativity coming from both sides, and people's inability to control their own emotions and words hasn't made anything better. When it's all said and done, people are just going to ignore the red flags and continue with the same behavior, as if we shouldn't already have learned this when politicians actually got shot at practicing for a baseball game.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 26, 2018)

Amol said:


> I still fail to understand why people with full knowledge still engage with likes of Kiba and Kamal.



it's less to do with them, but more to do with if left alone messages like this will be imprinted on people and their violent, evil views will spread.  So even if they are trolls or just absolutely dumb, one can not let them go unchecked for the simple reason that a 3rd party might be convinced by them if no one challenges them.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2018)

I would prefer for the tread title to read "The bombs-sent-to-Democrats-by-Democrats Megathread".


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 26, 2018)

Complete MAGA there with the guy arrested


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2018)

Definitely an actor.


----------



## EJ (Oct 26, 2018)

it was more than likely but how do they know he a maga


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 26, 2018)

EJ said:


> it was more than likely but how do they know he a maga



Still would wait it out, fog of war and all in these things, but would be fitting to be found out the same day Hardon for Assad released a vid saying it was most likely a JDemocrat or TYT fan.


----------



## Cellar Door (Oct 26, 2018)

EJ said:


> it was more than likely but how do they know he a maga


His van is plastered with pro-Trump stickers.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 26, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> I bet you if it turns out to be opposite to be true *you’ll either say “oh he really wasnt a republican or he was paid by the democrats to do it.”*
> Just how far down the tin foil conspiracy hat will you go to make it seem like your side is not as violent or millitant as it is





Rukia said:


> No I would tell you he was a lone wolf and that there are crazies on both sides of the aisle.
> 
> And you know what?  I would be right.





Rukia said:


> *I would prefer for the tread title to read "The bombs-sent-to-Democrats-by-Democrats Megathread".
> 
> Definitely an actor.*


Its like clockwork I called your response

*NPC*
Someone using no critical thought or reasoning skills.
Simply regurgitating a set of arguments and non-sequiturs bequeathed to them by someone else.

You acusse us of being mislead, think for yourself for a moment take your head out of the conservative news media box.
Quit repeating what conservative news hosts have told you and look at the facts the actual facts


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 26, 2018)

DeK3iDE said:


> As much as both sides want to claim complete innocence in the culture war, _both_ sides are at fault for things getting out of hand. Between Trump insulting the left and the left encouraging and defending anarchy in the name of resisting Trump's policies, it doesn't surprise me in the least that people have forgotten how to disagree without belittling the other person. I've seen plenty of negativity coming from both sides, and people's inability to control their own emotions and words hasn't made anything better. When it's all said and done, people are just going to ignore the red flags and continue with the same behavior, as if we shouldn't already have learned this when politicians actually got shot at practicing for a baseball game.


I blame Bush more than Trump. The left refused to win with grace and enjoy their victory.



Nemesis said:


> it's less to do with them, but more to do with if left alone messages like this will be imprinted on people and their violent, evil views will spread.  So even if they are trolls or just absolutely dumb, one can not let them go unchecked for the simple reason that a 3rd party might be convinced by them if no one challenges them.



Any third  party would clearly conclude that this pathetic attempt at opinion policing is a failure.

i cannot think of right wing poster that is checked by your crew unless it's  using mod powers.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 26, 2018)

Cellar Door said:


> His van is plastered with pro-Trump stickers.


[Republican]EXACTLY you'd expect to find a false flag.[/Republican]


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2018)

Come on.  Everyone should acknowledge that the van in really over-the-top.  What a scam!


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 26, 2018)

“The democrats did this to themselves their polices are so distructive they’re an angry mob”

What proof do you have?

“I dont need proof this has been a flase flag from the start. I can just FEEEL it in my bones. This is all created by the left!”

Yeah but proof? Becuase right now the evidence is:
Guy sent bombs to trump critics
Used alt-right memes
Worked out of a white van
And is a Trump supporter


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 26, 2018)

Ceasar sayoc, huh.



He drew his hair on.


----------



## EJ (Oct 26, 2018)

Pliskin said:


> Still would wait it out, fog of war and all in these things, but would be fitting to be found out the same day Hardon for Assad released a vid saying it was most likely a JDemocrat or TYT fan.





Cellar Door said:


> His van is plastered with pro-Trump stickers.



more information soon to surface, but yeah it's looking more towards that manner.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Come on.  Everyone should acknowledge that the van in really over-the-top.  What a scam!


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 26, 2018)

Allegedly, but that photo op on top of the van - looks like a crazy conspiracy theory guy who probably listened to alex jones and coast to coast and thought the globalist reptilian pedophiles were trying to destroy america. Of course he loved trump. Cleaning out the swamp. Now I'm surprised this guy wasn't sending out real bombs. Thank the goddess allah some bizarre restraint crept into his mental illness.


*Spoiler*: __ 



the van looks way too clean for this kind of guy to be driving around in btw, so bad actor possibility still about 25%


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 26, 2018)

Fuck me, I read an article these days that said that "Post-Truth is not the best word to describe. The best word to describe would be Auto-Truth, ' I don't want that to be true, therefore it isn't' " .

Damn, the article was right.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Hitt (Oct 26, 2018)

Let the pathetic denials and counter-conspiracy theories by the right wing begin...oh wait it already has but that's from garbage trolls so does that count?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 26, 2018)

His name is Mohamed ?  PART OF THE ISLAMIC CONSPIRACY !


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 26, 2018)

Hitt said:


> Let the pathetic denials and counter-conspiracy theories by the right wing begin...oh wait it already has but that's from garbage trolls so does that count?


"Left media conspiracy"
"Fake news actors"
"Super convenient timing"

Dat NPC talk from the Alex Jones wannabes tho.


----------



## EJ (Oct 26, 2018)

people should still wait for more information..


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 26, 2018)

More about this guy.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 26, 2018)

He's screwed. I doubt the justice department feels like going soft on someone trying to assassinate or at least treated two former presidents.


----------



## EJ (Oct 26, 2018)

lmao it's confirmed pretty much.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 26, 2018)

Clearly the nefarious democrats were planning this for quite some time!

Obviously that's the direction we should focus the investigation.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 26, 2018)

The caravan didn't play out in democrats favor politically, but this is definitely going to do damage. Maybe even permanent damage (fiery rhetoric is a big part of trump's platform). 

The only way democrats could fuck this opportunity up is if they still can't resist putting on their angel wings and descending from the heavens. Imo all they have to do is focus on this story and hammering the point about toning down political rhetoric. If republicans fire back about instances of fiery democratic rhetoric, dems shouldn't get distracted and huffy, and they should resist the urge to defend themselves as the innocent lambs of god they clearly believe themselves to be - just keep hammering the point about toning down rhetoric. Even if both parties have to dial it down, republicans will be damaged by that more than democrats.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 26, 2018)

Some people are simply too fragile for the truth. 

I wonder how it went on though?


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Oct 26, 2018)

So many npc's


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 26, 2018)

Ah, so they Democrats played the long con


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 26, 2018)

Jackalinthebox said:


> So many npc's


“Jackalinthebox was last seen veiwing the Meta-Battledome 6 mintues ago”


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> The caravan didn't play out in democrats favor politically, but this is definitely going to do damage. Maybe even permanent damage (fiery rhetoric is a big part of trump's platform).
> 
> *The only way democrats could fuck this opportunity up is if they still can't resist putting on their angel wings and descending from the heavens. Imo all they have to do is focus on this story and hammering the point about toning down political rhetoric. I*f republicans fire back about instances of fiery democratic rhetoric, dems shouldn't get distracted and huffy, and they should resist the urge to defend themselves as the innocent lambs of god they clearly believe themselves to be - just keep hammering the point about toning down rhetoric. Even if both parties have to dial it down, republicans will be damaged by that more than democrats.



I agree 100% with this. Literally the person who has had the strongest message so far is CNN's President. It's an embarrassment.


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 26, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Ah, so they Democrats played the long con



Plus you have already twitter full of pics from the van prior to the bombing news, but the jetfuel cant melt steel beams crowd has already determined Florida's cruel cruel sun would insta bleach the stickers, hence fake. I mean, goddamn, look at this consecutive string of comments on Sargon's vid



> 21 minutes ago
> 
> His profile says "Registered Democrat", so... yeah.
> 
> ...


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 26, 2018)

Son of Goku said:


> Trump is right to blame the media. And they are right to blame Trump. Both live in a toxic yet symbiotic relationship that has lead to this crap.



The media is not to blame for this. It is their *job *to report on current events, and part of their job involves reporting on criticism public figures give to each other.

The President's job, on the other hand, is to responsibly govern the country, not to be a demagogue who inflames their supporters by claiming anyone who criticizes them is "the enemy". Since it is rather clear the man responsible for mailing these pipe bombs was a Trump supporter, that makes Trump responsible for his supporters engaging in acts of violence in his name.



makeoutparadise said:


> “Jackalinthebox was last seen veiwing the Meta-Battledome 6 mintues ago”



It can be rather difficult to find a poster there that has their own viewpoints.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Oct 26, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> “Jackalinthebox was last seen veiwing the Meta-Battledome 6 mintues ago”


Cool


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Oct 26, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> The media is not to blame for this. It is their *job *to report on current events, and part of their job involves reporting on criticism public figures give to each other.
> 
> The President's job, on the other hand, is to responsibly govern the country, not to be a demagogue who inflames their supporters by claiming anyone who criticizes them is "the enemy". Since it is rather clear the man responsible for mailing these pipe bombs was a Trump supporter, that makes Trump responsible for his supporters engaging in acts of violence in his name.
> 
> ...


My political views are very much in the minority when it comes to that section, but okay


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 26, 2018)

Pliskin said:


> Plus you have already twitter full of pics from the van prior to the bombing news, but the jetfuel cant melt steel beams crowd has already determined Florida's cruel cruel sun would insta bleach the stickers, hence fake. I mean, goddamn, look at this consecutive string of comments on Sargon's vid


*Cesar Sayoc Politics: Voter Records Say He’s a Republican*

@Rukia


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 26, 2018)

Jackalinthebox said:


> My political views are very much in the minority when it comes to that section, but okay



What do those views happen to be, since your use of the "npcs" line (I don't know how that even is a thing) doesn't exactly paint a good picture.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2018)

He made a ton of Twitter posts against Andrew Gillum. He also reposts the same thing several times, almost like a robot.


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 26, 2018)

Raiden said:


> He made a ton of Twitter posts against Andrew Gillum. He also reposts the same thing several times, almost like a *NPC*.



There, updated the lingo


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 26, 2018)

DOJ will be holding a press confrence soon


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 26, 2018)

Got him boys looks like an old white male who was living in a trailer. Name is Cesar Sayoc.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 26, 2018)

DOJ press confrence is live


----------



## wibisana (Oct 26, 2018)

Idk for sure but if CNN do the bomb to themselves they only have to lose and nothing to gain lol.

I mean how hard it will be to trace back to them.

If they get caugh. They not only lose viewership but basically going  to jail for along time
For what gain? A few weeks off the caravan coverage?

Profit-risk calculation is not this theory.
If left sympatizer act/maquerading as right sympatizer doing all this. Make a bit sense but didnt left voter is generally smarter and have degree job etc. Why would anyone do that.

If unemployed coal miner doing this. It make more sense than other theory


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 26, 2018)

“ huh guess it was a Trump supporter after all.”

Other side: YER ALLL A BUNCHA SLAVES! ITS CLEARLY FAKE!  WAKE UP SHEEPLE! LIES ALL LIES!!


----------



## wibisana (Oct 26, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> “ huh guess it was a Trump supporter after all.”
> 
> Other side: YER ALLL A BUNCHA SLAVES! ITS CLEARLY FAKE!  WAKE UP SHEEPLE! LIES ALL LIES!!


"And we totally not NPC"
"You are the NPC!!!"


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 26, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> The caravan didn't play out in democrats favor politically, but this is definitely going to do damage. Maybe even permanent damage (fiery rhetoric is a big part of trump's platform).
> 
> The only way democrats could fuck this opportunity up is if they still can't resist putting on their angel wings and descending from the heavens. Imo all they have to do is focus on this story and hammering the point about toning down political rhetoric. If republicans fire back about instances of fiery democratic rhetoric, dems shouldn't get distracted and huffy, and they should resist the urge to defend themselves as the innocent lambs of god they clearly believe themselves to be - just keep hammering the point about toning down rhetoric. Even if both parties have to dial it down, republicans will be damaged by that more than democrats.


Good luck. the Democrats cannot shut up about how moral thye are. It's not even old school morality. It's new school ever shifting puritanism.


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2018)

wibisana said:


> Idk for sure but if CNN do the bomb to themselves they only have to lose and nothing to gain lol.
> 
> I mean how hard it will be to trace back to them.
> 
> ...



They would go out of business and ruin any credibility they had left as a brand. No company would do such a thing. Suicide. 




makeoutparadise said:


> “ huh guess it was a Trump supporter after all.”
> 
> Other side: YER ALLL A BUNCHA SLAVES! ITS CLEARLY FAKE!  WAKE UP SHEEPLE! LIES ALL LIES!!


BLACK FLAG OPERATION.

SAME PEOPLE WHO DID 9/11. 

DEEP STATE.


----------



## WastelandSociety (Oct 26, 2018)

Guess the Native American was watching too much Alex Jones and why does it look like he applied a black marker on his head?

Now it’s time for both the Right and Left to own up to this. Though I can already see the democrats using this to regain power.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 26, 2018)

wibisana said:


> "And we totally not NPC"
> "You are the NPC!!!"


The oddity here is that, as an NPC, you wouldn't have to take any responsibility for your actions or the dumbass things you say.

Which is what the Hard-Right seems to be all about these days.

_Hmm._


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 26, 2018)

@WastelandSociety @Kiba's Slut Boy @Ignition


----------



## Eros (Oct 26, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Did i ask for legal action?
> 
> The article might have, i did not read the entire thing but i don't.


And you think I forgot people openly talking like, "Oh, I wish someone would shoot Obama," on message boards?


----------



## WastelandSociety (Oct 26, 2018)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> @WastelandSociety @Kiba's Slut Boy @Ignition



Lol salty


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 26, 2018)

WastelandSociety said:


> Guess the Native American was watching too much Alex Jones and why does it look like he applied a black marker on his head?
> 
> Now it’s time for both the Right and Left to own up to this. Though I can already see the democrats using this to regain power.


I donno... that Caravan Trump created is still coming to get us 
I can own up to the fact that we have some crazy people on ourside Hell I’ll remind people right now about how a Burnie supporter shot people at a baseball game last year
But can the right on here do the same?
Instead of hiding behind “its fake obviously fake! No republican would ever have stickers on their van like that! Paid actor! Paid actor! Turning the frogs gay!!!”


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 26, 2018)

WastelandSociety said:


> Lol salty



Why do you just admit you were wrong about this being a hoax?


WastelandSociety said:


> Wait...Are you suggesting that the individuals responsible are from the right?
> 
> 
> Do you have any proof it was a right winger who sent the package or am I talking to Alex Jones left nut here, who’s spouting nonsense coming from the media? As of now some of the republicans who had heard about this are claiming this is a false flag. The left is doing it to setup the right. Yet people on the left are doing exactly that without waiting to see who may have done it.
> ...



Now who's salty?


----------



## HolyHands (Oct 26, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> I donno... that Caravan Trump created is still coming to get us
> I can own up to the fact that we have some crazy people on ourside Hell I’ll remind people right now about how a Burnie supporter shot people at a baseball game last year
> But can the right on here do the same?
> Instead of hiding behind “its fake obviously fake! No republican would ever have stickers on their van like that! Paid actor! Paid actor! Turning the frogs gay!!!”



I agree.

The left was pretty quick to denounce the Bernie supporter shooter. And we managed to do that with hardly any of the nonsensical accusations of false flag/crisis actor/Soros conspiracy that the right kept spewing over the past week.


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2018)

Just an average trump supporter? 

SHOCK.


----------



## Jim (Oct 26, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> The caravan didn't play out in democrats favor politically, but this is definitely going to do damage. Maybe even permanent damage (fiery rhetoric is a big part of trump's platform).



I keep reading this trying to figure out how the caravan is connected to democrats.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 26, 2018)

Ignition said:


> Orange man bad
> 
> In all seriousness, CNN should look at themselves, negative 'news' coverage almost 24/7 for some dudes supposedly promoting anti-hate.



You negged me for pointing out that you were wrong on this.


----------



## Ignition (Oct 26, 2018)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> @WastelandSociety @Kiba's Slut Boy @Ignition



You guys throwing a party over a possible Trump supporting suspect while literally not knowing anything but still make conclusions as to what happened is cute really. Keep it up  i'm sure buying this nonsense.

CNN hasn't been this happy since a democrat nutcase shot up the republican baseball team last year...


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 26, 2018)

While any party throwing is of course tasteless, any unsubstantiated notions of setup, nonsense, false flag, deep state and so on are exactly the kind of bullshit terrorist like this alleged one thrive on, so congrats I guess.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 26, 2018)

Listen, if this had turned out to be some wingbat democrat who always posted about drumpf, was a member of antifa and wrote manifestos about how republicans are turning america into hitler's germany, you'd never hear the end of it. So please act accordingly. This is an undisputed L for the trump culture. I want republicans to do better in the mid terms and keep this momentum going, but it is what it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 26, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> This is an undisputed L for the trump culture.


No, let's wait now. This does not sound like something a Trump supporter would do. And this whole thing is fishy.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 26, 2018)

So, it's supposedly an insane boomer Native American Trump fan that sent the fake bombs. A criminal with criminal history since at least 2002. Supposedly switched republican in 2016. Has a very, very cringy over-memed van of Trump stickers that just seems so over the top.

Guess you truly can't underestimate the "Florida man" regardless of affiliation.
This does drastically reduce the chance of this being a leftist hoax.
However, the Timing, the delivery of packages and the van itself is too suspicious.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 26, 2018)

Ignition said:


> You guys throwing a party over a possible Trump supporting suspect while literally not knowing anything but still make conclusions as to what happened is cute really. Keep it up  i'm sure buying this nonsense.



Ahem. You were the one baselessly saying that CNN would do anything for the ratings even though you ignore that two former Presidents were targeted.



Ignition said:


> The first thing you guys do is baselessly blame it on the Right / GOP and victimize yourselves cuz the left never does violence.
> I simply point your hypocrisy, sorry if that makes you mad. Procede to:
> ​



Now who's the hypocrite?


----------



## EJ (Oct 26, 2018)

the more the right tries to do damage control here, the more they ruin their public perception.

let them deflect. this unaccountability will bite them in the ass hard eventually.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 26, 2018)

Remus Lupin said:


> Just an average trump supporter?
> 
> SHOCK.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 26, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> So, it's supposedly an insane boomer Native American Trump fan that sent the fake bombs. A criminal with criminal history since at least 2002. Supposedly switched republican in 2016. Has a very, very cringy over-memed van of Trump stickers that just seems so over the top.
> 
> Guess you truly can't underestimate the "Florida man" regardless of affiliation.
> This does drastically reduce the chance of this being a leftist hoax.
> However, the Timing, the delivery of packages and the van itself is too suspicious.



And what's your proof?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 26, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Listen, if this had turned out to be some wingbat democrat who always posted about drumpf, was a member of antifa and wrote manifestos about how republicans are turning america into hitler's germany, you'd never hear the end of it. So please act accordingly. This is an undisputed L for the trump culture. I want republicans to do better in the mid terms and keep this momentum going, but it is what it is.


...why for the love of GOD do you want the Republicans to do well in Midterms/!


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 26, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Guess you truly can't underestimate the "Florida man" regardless of affiliation.
> This does drastically reduce the chance of this being a leftist hoax.
> However, the Timing, the delivery of packages and the van itself is too suspicious.


And there's the postage stamps itself, he would never have been able to physically deliver all of them, it's strange.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 26, 2018)

EJ said:


> the more the right tries to do damage control here, the more they ruin their public perception.
> 
> let them deflect. this unaccountability will bite them in the ass hard eventually.


We will account for it if it was one of us, but this does not seem... right.


----------



## WastelandSociety (Oct 26, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> I donno... that Caravan Trump created is still coming to get us
> 
> I can own up to the fact that we have some crazy people on ourside Hell I’ll remind people right now about how a Burnie supporter shot people at a baseball game last year
> 
> ...




Trumps caravan is coming into our country to vote democrats out...Brilliant!



In all seriousness,thanks for acknowledging the crazy people which the right do have as well. Though it’s seems other people don’t like the neutral point of view by saying each side has shown violence. Seeing I’m getting neg rep by a few salty individuals for  stating it.It’s a good thing my favorite color is red....


As for your question about why the Right is hiding behind “It’s fake”. You gotta ask them yourself as I don’t believe the bombings is a fake/made up by the left. Since as tensions grow between two parties, more crazy individuals will eventually come out to stop certain politicians they disagree with. Much like the Bernie supporter who hated Trump and republicans.




NeoTerraKnight said:


> Why do you just admit you were wrong about this being a hoax?
> 
> 
> 
> Now who's salty?




Clearly you need to learn how to read as I haven’t claimed it to be a “hoax” but rather stated that people needs to wait for proof to come out instead of pointing fingers at each other : “Yet people on the left are doing exactly that without waiting to see who may have done it. “ Meaning I’m seeing people from both sides here coming up with theories with no evidence.

Also seen someone here claimed the guy was white,but according to Sayoc social media post he’s a member of the Seminole Tribe of Florida, A Native American.




So as  it stands, it’s obvious you are salty. 

Along with Remus who sent another neg rep comment calling me a “dumbass” to which I will reply again: Snowflake.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 26, 2018)

Killmonger said:


> No, let's wait now. This does not sound like something a Trump supporter would do. And this whole thing is fishy.



Like I said, I want republicans to keep their momentum going and I do want this counter culture to keep getting its licks in for the good of the country. This is still the first time in my life I'm voting republican.

But even if this guy is a bad actor - not in the sense that he's some deep state plant, but in the sense that he might have just been one of those kooks who joins up with whatever movement he can find, and could have just as easily become a sovereign citizen loon if the alt right wave hadn't distracted him first - I can still see something like this happening in the climate. All the pieces are there. 

I am surprised it was someone identifying as an alt right trump supporter though just because they're in power right now, so why resort to violence? I was actually more expecting this sort of thing from liberals. Not being partisan. It's just they're out of power and there's more pressure to do something drastic.


----------



## Ignition (Oct 26, 2018)

EJ said:


> the more the right tries to do damage control here, the more they ruin their public perception.
> 
> let them deflect. this unaccountability will bite them in the ass hard eventually.



Worry not the left has been doing that for years.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 26, 2018)

WastelandSociety said:


> Trumps caravan is coming into our country to vote democrats out...Brilliant!


I was thinking more of along the lines that Trump created the Caravan to get his base out to vote BUT that joke works too lol


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 26, 2018)

WastelandSociety said:


> Trumps caravan is coming into our country to vote democrats out...Brilliant!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The tribe denies he's a member actually.


----------



## EJ (Oct 26, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Like I said, I want republicans to keep their momentum going and I do want this counter culture to keep getting its licks in for the good of the country. This is still the first time in my life I'm voting republican.



"fighting the small fringe SJWs is more important than fighting against massive de-regulations, a party that is doing it's best to strip away health care from american citizens, and continue the same practices that helped throw  this country into a recession not too long ago"

how foolish


----------



## EJ (Oct 26, 2018)

on another note:


*US terror attacks are increasingly motivated by right-wing views
*


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2018)

Killmonger said:


> No, let's wait now. This does not sound like something a Trump supporter would do. And this whole thing is fishy.


Get out lol.


----------



## WastelandSociety (Oct 26, 2018)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> The tribe denies he's a member actually.



Well that’s news to me. Thanks for clarifying it. Apparently according to the article in the link, he’s a son of a Filipino immigrant.


----------



## EJ (Oct 26, 2018)

Ignition said:


> You guys throwing a party over a possible Trump supporting suspect while literally not knowing anything but still make conclusions as to what happened is cute really. Keep it up  i'm sure buying this nonsense.
> 
> CNN hasn't been this happy since a democrat nutcase shot up the republican baseball team last year...





Ignition said:


> Worry not the left has been doing that for years.



you're right, and you're on that same level of craziness you would associate the left with.

keep up with the damage control and conspiracy theories. definitely not making my point.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 26, 2018)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> And what's your proof?


What are asking from my post exactly ?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 26, 2018)

EJ said:


> on another note:
> 
> 
> *US terror attacks are increasingly motivated by right-wing views
> *



Does this conflict with the earlier terrorism study posted on the years 1992 - 2017? That one counted up some 23 deaths by left wing terrorism compared to some 168 deaths by right wing terrorism, but also tallied up 13 of those 23 left wing terrorist kills between the years 2016 - 2017 alone, compared to 5 deaths from right wing terrorism. Five deaths for a year is the norm with right wing terrorism, but left wing terrorism had a staggering uptick, committing more than half its total kill count of 25 years_ in one year_ since trump was elected.

But your study literally says the exact opposite.

The guy who posted the first study is anti-trump, so it's not like these are two contrarily biased sources. Why are they so different?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 26, 2018)

*FBI considers white supremacist groups as much of a threat as Isis*
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...-muslim-groups-terrorism-report-a7972136.html


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 26, 2018)

So the suspect has a criminal history, a registered Republican, and is known for his extreme Anti-Clinton and Pro-Trump views. Yet all I can see in this thread are "T-TRUMP-SAMA IS THE RELIGION OF PEACE!".

Not that I care about it tho, morons continue to be morons. All that matters is that they caught the guy, so let's hope that he was the only culprit.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 26, 2018)

Not surprising the usual perps cant take an L like men.

Mayhaps because their Daddy-Sama isnt even half a man.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 26, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> What are asking from my post exactly ?



The proof of said timing of it even in spite of the evidence piled up by the law enforcement.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 26, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Does this conflict with the earlier terrorism study posted on the years 1992 - 2017? That one counted up some 23 deaths by left wing terrorism compared to some 168 deaths by right wing terrorism, but also tallied up 13 of those 23 left wing terrorist kills between the years 2016 - 2017 alone, compared to 5 deaths from right wing terrorism. Five deaths for a year is the norm with right wing terrorism, but left wing terrorism had a staggering uptick, committing more than half its total kill count of 25 years_ in one year_ since trump was elected.
> 
> But your study literally says the exact opposite.
> 
> The guy who posted the first study is anti-trump, so it's not like these are two contrarily biased sources. Why are they so different?



That was me I posted a CATO Study, as I noted when I posted it CATO is Right Wing so they be likely to bias the numbers to make Far Right Terror not look so bad. Also I suppose it depends on how count a terror attack. Lets says some is a Repub or Dem and they go shoot up their office place probably not Politically motivated terror attack.

But really you need to know more about methodology and what is defined as a terror attack.


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 26, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Like I said, I want republicans to keep their momentum going and I do want this counter culture to keep getting its licks in for the good of the country. This is still the first time in my life I'm voting republican.
> 
> But even if this guy is a bad actor - not in the sense that he's some deep state plant, but in the sense that he might have just been one of those kooks who joins up with whatever movement he can find, and could have just as easily become a sovereign citizen loon if the alt right wave hadn't distracted him first - I can still see something like this happening in the climate. All the pieces are there.
> 
> I am surprised it was someone identifying as an alt right trump supporter though just because they're in power right now, so why resort to violence? I was actually more expecting this sort of thing from liberals. Not being partisan. It's just they're out of power and there's more pressure to do something drastic.



Not really surprised here, but do you really rate the cultural war higher on the importance scale than having a parliament to counterweight the Executive? A GOP majority in both house and senate and a GOP President for 4 full years seem like a bad thing on principle even if the POTUS was just your middle of the road neocon, with Trump it seems highly unwise.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 26, 2018)

These bombs should be an interesting study.  The fact that the not one of the bombs detonated tells me one or two things.  1.  He didn't intend for them to detonate which I feel is unlikely or 2.  He is a complete amateur with no real bomb (especially mail bomb) experience and just followed what he found on the Internet.  These "guides" may tell you how to build one of these bombs, but that's less than 10% of the story.  Making them work is another matter and there's also the chance he went to a government plant site that intentionally sabotaged the design to not work.  ]

We shall soon see.


----------



## EJ (Oct 26, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Does this conflict with the earlier terrorism study posted on the years 1992 - 2017? That one counted up some 23 deaths by left wing terrorism compared to some 168 deaths by right wing terrorism, but also tallied up 13 of those 23 left wing terrorist kills between the years 2016 - 2017 alone, compared to 5 deaths from right wing terrorism. Five deaths for a year is the norm with right wing terrorism, but left wing terrorism had a staggering uptick, committing more than half its total kill count of 25 years_ in one year_ since trump was elected.
> 
> But your study literally says the exact opposite.
> 
> The guy who posted the first study is anti-trump, so it's not like these are two contrarily biased sources. Why are they so different?



i have no idea of what previous article you're referring to, but the information i posted still stands.

more interested in you justifying your stupidity towards your support of the republican party, unless you'd rather pivot away from explaining that.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 26, 2018)

Onmyōji Takano-san said:


> And you think I forgot people openly talking like, "Oh, I wish someone would shoot Obama," on message boards?


It's a fucking msg board with about 50 regulars. I would forget about it.

I was proabably not around for that.


----------



## EJ (Oct 26, 2018)

Hitt said:


> 1.  He didn't intend for them to detonate which I feel is unlikely or 2.  He is a complete amateur with no real bomb (especially mail bomb) experience and just followed what he found on the Internet.  T



trump supporters/conservatives that have tried to damage-control this out of desperation are going to dive for the former.

"...h-haha! stupid sensitive triggered libz! he didn't even intend for them to detonate! way to sensationalize all of this, as usual!"


----------



## Hitt (Oct 26, 2018)

EJ said:


> trump supporters/conservatives that have tried to damage-control this out of desperation are going to dive for the former.
> 
> "...h-haha! stupid sensitive triggered libz! he didn't even intend for them to detonate! way to sensationalize all of this, as usual!"


At the very least, this doesn't fit into their "Angry Leftwing Mob" narrative all that well.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 26, 2018)

False Flag False Flag He was Really a Dem...he was paid by the Jews and Globalist.


----------



## Cipher97 (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 26, 2018)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> The proof of said timing of it even in spite of the evidence piled up by the law enforcement.


I'm talking about the timing of all of these packages sent to prominent Democrats 2 weeks before midterms.


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 26, 2018)

Cipher97 said:


>





> Unfortunately, our website is currently unavailable in most European countries. We are engaged on the issue and committed to looking at options that support our full range of digital offerings to the EU market. We continue to identify technical compliance solutions that will provide all readers with our award-winning journalism.



Can you quote the thing for us poor Euros. pretty please ?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 26, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Listen, if this had turned out to be some wingbat democrat who always posted about drumpf, was a member of antifa and wrote manifestos about how republicans are turning america into hitler's germany, you'd never hear the end of it. So please act accordingly. This is an undisputed L for the trump culture. I want republicans to do better in the mid terms and keep this momentum going, but it is what it is.


Nop friend. The left dominates the news. That  is why the baseball field shooting was so quickly forgotten.



EJ said:


> the more the right tries to do damage control here, the more they ruin their public perception.
> 
> let them deflect. this unaccountability will bite them in the ass hard eventually.



The NYtimes already counterracted with publishing Trump assassination fan fiction. The liberal elite has way more control over that than the right's elite could have over this dude.



EJ said:


> "fighting the small fringe SJWs is more important than fighting against massive de-regulations, a party that is doing it's best to strip away health care from american citizens, and continue the same practices that helped throw  this country into a recession not too long ago"
> 
> how foolish



How are you gonna enjoy that stuff with SJW's at your workplace and your kids schools?



Pliskin said:


> Not really surprised here, but do you really rate the cultural war higher on the importance scale than having a parliament to counterweight the Executive? A GOP majority in both house and senate and a GOP President for 4 full years seem like a bad thing on principle even if the POTUS was just your middle of the road neocon, with Trump it seems highly unwise.



They have the news, education, the movies, old school book publishing, comic books...


----------



## EJ (Oct 26, 2018)

whenever there is a random mass killing somewhere in europe, they are quick to point fingers towards islamic terrorism

but while everyone who is sensible to a level in the head moves on with reality in this case, you have crazed individuals state

"w-wait. something doesn't seem right. we just gotta keep waiting." they are literally hoping he isn't a right-wing trump supporter nutcase, and would rather spin a conspiracy that it's "the libz doing"

again, this kind of behavior shows an unaccountability the right has become accustomed to and a double-standard.


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> I'm talking about the timing of all of these packages sent to prominent Democrats 2 weeks before midterms.



Whatever conspiracy nut.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 26, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> I'm talking about the timing of all of these packages sent to prominent Democrats 2 weeks before midterms.


The Caravan, a swarm of illegal immigrants becoming problem 2 weeks before the midterms is aslo timed well too 

a literal "Barbarians at the gates" to prove Trump right and scare people into voting for republicans situation is just as plausable


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 26, 2018)

Everyone knows to watch out for those crazy people vans with postered up windows. I was in hawaii last year and they're all over the place on maui. Usually of the end time variety, so weird pictures of jesus and bible quotes and revelation. A few political ones, but they were anti government alex jones looking stuff.



Pliskin said:


> Not really surprised here, but do you really rate the cultural war higher on the importance scale than having a parliament to counterweight the Executive? A GOP majority in both house and senate and a GOP President for 4 full years seem like a bad thing on principle even if the POTUS was just your middle of the road neocon, with Trump it seems highly unwise.



I'm to sure how to respond, so I'll just be honest and see whether that explains a thing or two.

I'm not an educated person, I'm in a low socioeconomic bracket, and for a lot of us in america the cultural politics are where we feel these changes. I might be more of a miffed ex democratic looking for a rebound than a republican bff, but I'm not trying to be self deprecating and dismissive and I'm saying this seriously - we all live in our bracket bubbles and we do feel different effects from politics and policies.

When you look at a demo that seems to be voting against their interests, they're usually not. You're just not looking at what their actual interests are.

I don't want to drag black americans into this to shield my thinking, but here I go anyway by pointing out that african americans reliably vote democrat not because democrats always have policies that positively effect their lives or their brackets, but because democrats have a more positive cultural position on african americans. And that matters. Somewhat embarrassingly, that matters a lot, and when commentators brought up last election that a huge swath of white demos were suddenly voting like a minority, they weren't wrong.


----------



## Eros (Oct 26, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> It's a fucking msg board with about 50 regulars. I would forget about it.
> 
> I was proabably not around for that.


Someone on NF would get banned or PM'd for saying something like that about an American president, regardless of party affiliation. I'm not talking about NF.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 26, 2018)

Pliskin said:


> Can you quote the thing for us poor Euros. pretty please ?





> Federal and local authorities on Friday were examining suspicious packages that were mailed to U.S. Sen. Kamala Harris (D-Calif.) and billionaire political activist Tom Steyer, an outspoken critic of President Trump.
> 
> An aide in Harris’ office said a postal employee discovered the package at a mail facility in south Sacramento and reported it to authorities. The post office is south of downtown, several miles from Harris’ Sacramento field office.
> 
> ...



I got you fam.


----------



## Cipher97 (Oct 26, 2018)

Pliskin said:


> Can you quote the thing for us poor Euros. pretty please ?





> Federal and local authorities on Friday were examining suspicious packages that were mailed to U.S. Sen. Kamala Harris (D-Calif.) and billionaire political activist Tom Steyer, an outspoken critic of President Trump.
> 
> An aide in Harris’ office said a postal employee discovered the package at a mail facility in south Sacramento and reported it to authorities. The post office is south of downtown, several miles from Harris’ Sacramento field office.
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 26, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Like I said, I want republicans to keep their momentum going and I do want this counter culture to keep getting its licks in for the good of the country. This is still the first time in my life I'm voting republican.
> 
> But even if this guy is a bad actor - not in the sense that he's some deep state plant, but in the sense that he might have just been one of those kooks who joins up with whatever movement he can find, and could have just as easily become a sovereign citizen loon if the alt right wave hadn't distracted him first - I can still see something like this happening in the climate. All the pieces are there.
> 
> I am surprised it was someone identifying as an alt right trump supporter though just because they're in power right now, so why resort to violence? I was actually more expecting this sort of thing from liberals. Not being partisan. It's just they're out of power and there's more pressure to do something drastic.


You do realize what happens if the Republicans fucking keep the House and Senate, RIGHT? Yet you're voting FOR them for your first time ever voting?! You want to say good bye to social security, medicare, and medicaid? YOu want to say good bye to the Affordable Care Act?!


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 26, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> The Caravan, a swarm of illegal immigrants becoming problem 2 weeks before the midterms is aslo timed well too
> 
> a literal "Barbarians at the gates" to prove Trump right and scare people into voting for republicans situation is just as plausable


Yes, a swarm of illegal immigrants organised and mobilised by third-part leftist groups to influence the election, but it backfired since Trump handled the situation perfectly, That's why you don't see the MSM talking much about it anymore.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 26, 2018)

Ted Kaczynski is shaking his head at this guy.  What an amateur.

First off, sending bombs using the US MAIL?  As the US government kind of controls that, you would figure a low rate of success, and sure enough, it was.  Ted always delivered his bombs by hand.

There's also the small issue of him attacking people that aren't well-protected political figures, as opposed to this fuckstick.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 26, 2018)

Onmyōji Takano-san said:


> Someone on NF would get banned or PM'd for saying something like that about an American president, regardless of party affiliation. I'm not talking about NF.



Really? Did you miss the Emperor Mega and Darth Bacon Era...you could call fellow posters all manner of the worst slurs and not get a ban at all, at worst you get a warning. Insulting non posters though carried zero punishment whatsoever. The only time I ever came close to a ban in that Era was when I destroyed Bacon on a point by point basis such that he deleted all my post from a thread.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 26, 2018)

Hitt said:


> Ted Kaczynski is shaking his head at this guy.  What an amateur.
> 
> First off, sending bombs using the US MAIL?  As the US government kind of controls that, you would figure a low rate of success, and sure enough, it was.  Ted always delivered his bombs by hand.
> 
> There's also the small issue of him attacking people that aren't well-protected political figures, as opposed to this fuckstick.



Yeah two Ex Presidents, Billionaire, Major Media Corporation, And Multiple House Reps and Senators? The FBI will be out for blood and using the Postal Service to send that many bombs make it oh so easy especially when you got a Rap Sheet as long as this fucker.

As for Ted didn't he have a PhD in Mathematics and was an MK Ultra CIA Alum? The CIA knows how to assassinate and cover tracks.


----------



## EJ (Oct 26, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Everyone knows to watch out for those crazy people vans with postered up windows. I was in hawaii last year and they're all over the place on maui. Usually of the end time variety, so weird pictures of jesus and bible quotes and revelation. A few political ones, but they were anti government alex jones looking stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao

it's funny how you managed to type all of this without saying anything. there's nothing wrong with criticizing the democratic party to actually give a darn for the working class within this country, or to implement policies while not taking for granted the black or hispanic vote. there's also nothing wrong towards pointing out the glaring hypocrisy of the party itself in which its directly comparable towards the Republicans, and has failed to represent the left in an adequate sense to signifiantly help this country. 

what perplexes people is how anyone in the right frame of mind can suddenly switch to supporting the republican party despite how disatrous they have been in terms of not opting for a massively better healthcare system than the one we currently have, de-regulations that will help spiral this country into another recession, go out of their way to ignore the student-loan crisis and in different cases worsen their burdens, continue to bomb 7 plus countries in the middle-east, massive tax cutes towards the top 1 percent of our country, and so forth.

but apparently "fighting the college SJWs" is extremely more important, despite the fact that you have plenty of progressives/left leaning individuals that denounce those types on the regular. right, the republicans being unopposed and having massive power within the house, sensate, and the white house is a sacrifice one has to make.

how fucking foolish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 26, 2018)

SJWs and them limiting acceptable Humor and Speech is a much bigger threat apparently


----------



## Hitt (Oct 26, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> As for Ted didn't he have a PhD in Mathematics and was an MK Ultra CIA Alum? The CIA knows how to assassinate and cover tracks.


Yes, Ted is crazy and smart.  McFuckstick is just crazy and stupid.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 26, 2018)

Hitt said:


> Yes, Ted is crazy and smart.  McFuckstick is just crazy and stupid.



I prefer Dumb Terrorist Personally. Aint no PhD in Mathematics from Harvard going to make a dozen plus bombs and have them not go off. They obviously wouldn't use the USPS or Leave Fingerprints but that is beside the point.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 26, 2018)

EJ said:


> lmao
> 
> it's funny how you managed to type all of this without saying anything. there's nothing wrong with criticizing the democratic party to actually give a darn for the working class within this country, or to implement policies while not taking for granted the black or hispanic vote. there's also nothing wrong towards pointing out the glaring hypocrisy of the party itself in which its directly comparable towards the Republicans, and has failed to represent the left in an adequate sense to signifiantly help this country.
> 
> ...


Reread what he said, ask him why he is voting for Trump. His interests are not your interests. Stop repeating the same thing like a broken record


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 26, 2018)

@Killmonger god I love you  watching a guy name Killmonger shill for Trump never gets old.


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 26, 2018)

Holy shit it actually was Florida Man, these dudes are terrifying


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2018)

They found the nut


A Hispanic Trump supporter?


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2018)

Mider Transylvania said:


> They found the nut
> 
> 
> A Hispanic Trump supporter?



Think he's uh native american descent no?


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 26, 2018)

I heard he was Filipino. 

I don't look at him think White in any case. Textbook Ambiguously Brown.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 26, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You do realize what happens if the Republicans fucking keep the House and Senate, RIGHT? Yet you're voting FOR them for your first time ever voting?! You want to say good bye to social security, medicare, and medicaid? YOu want to say good bye to the Affordable Care Act?!



Not only that, but I had a close family friend who got totally fucked over by that bygone preexisting condition clause and had to declare bankruptcy after getting a surgery he absolutely needed. Terrible stuff. I'm not deaf to it, but I think you're going too hard on the miracle work you expect democrats to be doing right now if clinton was in office. Obama made a go of it and it was not smooth flying. granted that's because of the republicans cough


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 26, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> The media is not to blame for this. It is their *job *to report on current events, and part of their job involves reporting on criticism public figures give to each other.


Only someone who hates Trump and therefore is heavily biased against him would exonerate the media of all blame, simply because he/she is blind to it. The media is clearly biased and has been since the beginning. Twisting his words, misinterpretating them or taking them out of context really isn't necessary when you want to report critically about a guy like Trump. But that's what keeps happening and people who don't hate him notice.


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> I prefer Dumb Terrorist Personally. Aint no PhD in Mathematics from Harvard going to make a dozen plus bombs and have them not go off. They obviously wouldn't use the USPS or Leave Fingerprints but that is beside the point.



Well to his credit he didn't leave dna and fingerprints on most of the packages. Only like 1 he left a fingerprint and 2 he left dna.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 26, 2018)

Not sure how its CNN fault that a Trumpster decided he wanted to mail bombs to Trump Critics. 

Has CNN said anything worse about The Donald then what Fox said about Obama? 

And yet I dont remember an Obama fan mailing bombs to Romney, Murdoch, Sean Hannity, Bush, etc.


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2018)

Son of Goku said:


> Only someone who hates Trump and therefore is heavily biased against him would exonerate the media of all blame, simply because he/she is blind to it. The media is clearly biased and has been since the beginning. Twisting his words, misinterpretating them or taking them out of context really isn't necessary when you want to report critically about a guy like Trump. But that's what keeps happening and people who don't hate him notice.



Blame for reporting the facts on the president????

So doing their job, fact checking him, is deserving of getting viciously blown the fuck up? 

Nah fam take this L. You guys aren't the victim here. Keep polarizing politics and this is the end result mad men killing innocents.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 26, 2018)

Wonder if we’ll see Giuliani burst out  “white nationalists extremist terrorism!” The same way he did for the other guys here:

You know, as opposed to moderate terrorism.


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2018)

Like you guys are so *DEEP *in if the FBI, authorities etc. came out and told your group something 90% of you immediately doubt the story, think it's a conspiracy etc. Start to project your own theories which become your truth despite evidence saying the contrary.

Like you really want to live in a society where nothing is certain, no shared news/history is trustworthy? 

This is MADNESS.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 26, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Really? Did you miss the Emperor Mega and Darth Bacon Era


We never had a *Darth *Bacon era, buddy.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 26, 2018)

Son of Goku said:


> We never had a *Darth *Bacon era, buddy.



You are right but it flowed with the Emperor Mega...Darth though implies a certain degree of competence so Kylo Bacon


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 26, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Not only that, but I had a close family friend who got totally fucked over by that bygone preexisting condition clause and had to declare bankruptcy after getting a surgery he absolutely needed. Terrible stuff. I'm not deaf to it, but I think you're going too hard on the miracle work you expect democrats to be doing right now if clinton was in office. Obama made a go of it and it was not smooth flying. granted that's because of the republicans cough


So you'd rather fuck over the ENTIRE nation by having the Republicans in charge than have a chance for the Democrats to pick up the pieces?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 26, 2018)

Remus Lupin said:


> Like you guys are so *DEEP *in if the FBI, authorities etc. came out and told your group something 90% of you immediately doubt the story, think it's a conspiracy etc. Start to project your own theories which become your truth despite evidence saying the contrary.
> 
> Like you really want to live in a society where nothing is certain, no shared news/history is trustworthy?
> 
> This is MADNESS.



Well the J Edgar Hoover did kill Kennedy.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 26, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Not sure how its CNN fault that a Trumpster decided he wanted to mail bombs to Trump Critics.
> 
> Has CNN said anything worse about The Donald then what Fox said about Obama?


Probably not, but the media climate is overwhelmingly anti-Trump. Obama was generally liked by the media, except by Fox.



Remus Lupin said:


> Blame for reporting the facts on the president????
> 
> So doing their job, fact checking him, is deserving of getting viciously blown the fuck up?
> 
> Nah fam take this L. You guys aren't the victim here. Keep polarizing politics and this is the end result mad men killing innocents.


Why should I be a victim here?




Skaddix said:


> You are right but it flowed with the Emperor Mega...Darth though implies a certain degree of competence so Kylo Bacon



Bacon is the most chill and balanced guy I've seen here, so no, you couldn't be more off.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 26, 2018)

Bacon was soft and weak and piss poor at modding.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 26, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> So you'd rather fuck over the ENTIRE nation by having the Republicans in charge than have a chance for the Democrats to pick up the pieces?



I don't think republicans are as dangerous to the country as you do, but I will be watching the economy. I think a lot of cautious trump supporters will. I already don't like how much they're spending and how much debt they're running up, but some of that's also inside baseball allocation as the administration rearranged priorities from obama. But if we hit economic problems, that'll snag me. That might sound heartless to you, but even so, if the trump administration bungles its finances a lot of his support will step back. In my opinion that's his biggest question mark. He's always seemed terrible with his money to me. We'll see.

I also don't want to give the impression it's all just being reactionary to democrats. Can't discount the novelty of trump.



Skaddix said:


> Has CNN said anything worse about The Donald then what Fox said about Obama?



That's a hard one for a lot of different reasons.

On one hand variously calling the president a daughter fucking rapist white supremacist nazi is categorically worse than calling a president anti-american, or suggesting he's not an american citizen. On the other hand no other president has opened himself up to that kind of rhetoric by getting recorded saying women let him grab them by the pussy, or saying how hot his daughter is, or stirring up both nationalism and supremacy the way trump has done. So.

 And obama also frequently complained about the divisive rhetoric at fox and how damaging it was for the country. Everyone else in the media seemed to complain about that too. So it's also not unusual for a president to be complaining about his media coverage from outlets that are really critical of him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 26, 2018)

Lets not derail a rather serious thread with the usual mod talk guys.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 26, 2018)

Pliskin said:


> Lets not derail a rather serious thread with the usual mod talk guys.


We can always neg those who do.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 26, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> I don't think republicans are as dangerous to the country as you do, but I will be watching the economy. I think a lot of cautious trump supporters will. I already don't like how much they're spending and how much debt they're running up, but some of that's also inside baseball allocation as the administration rearranged priorities from obama. But if we hit economic problems, that'll snag me. That might sound heartless to you, but even so, if the trump administration bungles its finances a lot of his support will step back. In my opinion that's his biggest question mark. He's always seemed terrible with his money to me. We'll see.
> 
> I also don't want to give the impression it's all just being reactionary to democrats. Can't discount the novelty of trump.


...you don't see the Republicans as dangerous to the Country at this point, reiatsuflow?! Are you living under a fucking ROCK or are you purposely in denial? They've been actively _*making America fucking worse*_! They're actively, blatantly, flagrantly corrupt! MITCH MCCONNELL SAID HE'S GONNA TAKE AWAY SOCIAL SECURITY, MEDICARE, AND MEDICAID IF THE REPUBLICANS KEEP THE HOUSE! 

You're not just a contrarian, you're fucking deluded! The Republicans are the clear and present danger and you are putting your head in the FUCKING sand, saying you'll even VOTE for them, knowing how much you would lose since they aren't hiding ANYTHING at this point?!


----------



## Jim (Oct 26, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...you don't see the Republicans as dangerous to the Country at this point, reiatsuflow?! Are you living under a fucking ROCK or are you purposely in denial? They've been actively _*making America fucking worse*_! They're actively, blatantly, flagrantly corrupt! MITCH MCCONNELL SAID HE'S GONNA TAKE AWAY SOCIAL SECURITY, MEDICARE, AND MEDICAID IF THE REPUBLICANS KEEP THE HOUSE!



What are you talking about? Lowering taxes on the wealthy makes the wealthy better. Maybe one day we can remove taxes from the wealthy completely and we'll see those corporate profits soar! When it comes to government funding, we'll just cut benefits not involving big corporations. 

_What could possibly go wrong! _


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 26, 2018)

...I must be more careful about getting into political conversations with angry posters that have ssj level rep powers.

I can't even rep 2500 points.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 26, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> ...I must be more careful about getting into political conversations with angry posters that have ssj level rep powers.
> 
> I can't even rep 2500 points.


You don't give any reasons why you are voting Republican even know you know, FULL well, what they do when they are in power. Of course you're gonna be negged for blatant stupidity at this point.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 26, 2018)

May 18, 2017, 9:00 am
By Thomas E. Patterson 
Bradlee Professor of Government and the Press

A new report from Harvard Kennedy School’s Shorenstein Center on Media, Politics and Public Policy analyzes news coverage of President Trump’s first 100 days in office.
The report is based on an analysis of news reports in the print editions of _The New York Times_, _The Wall Street Journal_, and _The Washington Post_, the main newscasts of CBS, CNN, Fox News, and NBC, and three European news outlets (The UK’s _Financial Times_ and BBC, and Germany’s ARD).

*Findings include:*

President Trump dominated media coverage in the outlets and programs analyzed, with Trump being the topic of 41 percent of all news stories—three times the amount of coverage received by previous presidents. He was also the featured speaker in nearly two-thirds of his coverage.
Republican voices accounted for 80 percent of what newsmakers said about the Trump presidency, compared to only 6 percent for Democrats and 3 percent for those involved in anti-Trump protests.
European reporters were more likely than American journalists to directly question Trump’s fitness for office.
Trump has received unsparing coverage for most weeks of his presidency, without a single major topic where Trump’s coverage, on balance, was more positive than negative, setting a new standard for unfavorable press coverage of a president.
Fox was the only news outlet in the study that came close to giving Trump positive coverage overall, however, there was variation in the tone of Fox’s coverage depending on the topic.

[...]


Source: Media Tenor, January 20-April 29, 2017. Percentages exclude news reports that were neutral in tone, which accounted for about a third of the reports.


[...]


Have the mainstream media covered Trump in a fair and balanced way? That question cannot be answered definitively in the absence of an agreed-upon version of “reality” against which to compare Trump’s coverage. Any such assessment would also have to weigh the news media’s preference for the negative, a tendency in place long before Trump became president. Given that tendency, the fact that Trump has received more negative coverage than his predecessor is hardly surprising. The early days of his presidency have been marked by far more missteps and miss-hits, often self-inflicted, than any presidency in memory, perhaps ever.

[...]

*Nevertheless, the sheer level of negative coverage gives weight to Trump’s contention, one shared by his core constituency, that the media are hell bent on destroying his presidency. *

[...]





It's a long, but interesting read.


___________
_"Trump had a few moments during his first 100 days when all the news outlets in our study gave him positive press, none more so than when he launched cruise missile strikes on a Syrian airbase."_
__________
_______

Fortunately Trump didn't learn the wrong lesson here.


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 26, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> ...I must be more careful about getting into political conversations with angry posters that have ssj level rep powers.
> 
> I can't even rep 2500 points.



Your in a cesspit of extreme liberalism. You have to be prepared and stick to your guns. Being reasonable is a weakness here.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 26, 2018)

Son of Goku said:


> Probably not, but the media climate is overwhelmingly anti-Trump. Obama was generally liked by the media, except by Fox.



Obama not demonizing the press for doing their job while Trump does might have something to do with that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2018)

> President Trump dominated media coverage in the outlets and programs analyzed, with Trump being the topic of 41 percent of all news stories—three times the amount of coverage received by previous presidents. He was also the featured speaker in nearly two-thirds of his coverage.



This is what Trump loves and probably why he won. Good or bad, he's the center of attention most of the time.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 26, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> ...I must be more careful about getting into political conversations with angry posters that have ssj level rep powers.
> 
> I can't even rep 2500 points.



Don't be so dramatic.



I don't even know who this is.





Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Obama not demonizing the press for doing their job while Trump does might have something to do with that.



Sure, Trump is thin-skinned af, he will always bite back and that makes everything worse. But Trump's candidacy was treated as a joke from the getgo. While Obama's was mostly celebrated.


----------



## EJ (Oct 26, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> I don't think republicans are as dangerous to the country as you do, but I will be watching the economy. I think a lot of cautious trump supporters will. I already don't like how much they're spending and how much debt they're running up, but some of that's also inside baseball allocation as the administration rearranged priorities from obama. But if we hit economic problems, that'll snag me. That might sound heartless to you, but even so, if the trump administration bungles its finances a lot of his support will step back. In my opinion that's his biggest question mark. He's always seemed terrible with his money to me. We'll see.



again, massive de-regulations that help push this country to the 2008 recession, not doing anything to address the fact that thousands of americans die through a lack of health care each year, obstructing anything that was democratic based simply due to idealogue turns for the better of 8 plus years, supporting our involvement within the middle east, going out of their way to push the supreme court further to the right, continuing practices and not addressing a shrinking middle class, not doing anything about the student-loan crisis = "Not as dangerous as other people make them out to be"

it's hilarious through that perspective you believe "fighting SJWs/counter culture" is more important. 

you aren't saying anything of substance in terms of why you switched over to the republicans, and the fact that you're not adequately explaining why the republicans need to maintain their hold of the house/senate speaks a lot about your delusions. you've proven yourself to be a useful sucker for right-wing/conservatives, while failing to understand you can criticize the democratic party/the regressive side of the left without jumping to an even worse alternative.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 26, 2018)

Son of Goku said:


> Sure, Trump is thin-skinned af, he will always bite back and that makes everything worse. But Trump's candidacy was treated as a joke from the getgo. While Obama's was mostly celebrated.



That's because its was so easy to see Trump's candidacy as a joke. He's a cartoon character and a game show host who tried aping the typical populist style, successfully it turned out. The silver spoon and obvious corruption that has been visible in his entire career also made his ''I'm a man of the people!'' game fairly laughable.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 26, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> ...I must be more careful about getting into political conversations with angry posters that have ssj level rep powers.
> 
> I can't even rep 2500 points.



Lol I got more Rep back from one SSJ Leveler Repper then I lost from a Year of Trumpsters.

I don't even mind the usual suspects at least they debate and don't resort to negging all the time. Its the randos that come out of nowhere that your like who the fuck is this that are the problem.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2018)

This story is fake news.  This kind of thing happens quite a lot actually.  Powders and explosives are always mailed to public figures.

But the media is desperately pushing this story now because they are trying to sway the election.

Disgusting.


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 26, 2018)

FBI says not hoax bombs. Whelp.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 26, 2018)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> That's because its was so easy to see Trump's candidacy as a joke. He's a cartoon character and a game show host who tried aping the typical populist style, successfully it turned out. The silver spoon and obvious corruption that has been visible in his entire career also made his ''I'm a man of the people!'' game fairly laughable.


All true. But good and fair journalism has to be above these things, or at least try. We're not seeing much of that though.

You can't talk shit about a guy and expect everyone to accept your take on facts regarding him at the same time. Those who hate him too won't mind, but those who don't hate him might.


Also, Ted Koppel has some interesting things to say:


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 26, 2018)

Full video:


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This story is fake news.  This kind of thing happens quite a lot actually.  Powders and explosives are always mailed to public figures.
> 
> But the media is desperately pushing this story now because they are trying to sway the election.
> 
> Disgusting.



Hey asshole, two former Presidents were targeted


----------



## Eros (Oct 26, 2018)

@jayjay³² I know psychiatry isn't your specialty, but is it likely he had a psychotic break?


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 26, 2018)

Killmonger said:


> No, let's wait now. This does not sound like something a Trump supporter would do. And this whole thing is fishy.



The Parkland Shooter?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 26, 2018)

Just turned on CNN and saw the lawyer for the guy suggest he doesn't seem competent enough to organize something on this scale. But it's a lawyer, so he might just be trying to deflect culpability.



Pliskin said:


> FBI says not hoax bombs. Whelp.



Were they all just really poorly made? You'd think one would have at least popped off and caught fire or something by now.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 26, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> I am surprised it was someone identifying as an alt right trump supporter though just because they're in power right now, so why resort to violence? I was actually more expecting this sort of thing from liberals. Not being partisan. It's just they're out of power and there's more pressure to do something drastic


Some people have this cult mentality
Trump as their god get mocked by Robert De Niro. It is not far fetched that it turned out the simplest answer. A cult butthurt (coz his god president got mocked in daily basis) take a revenge. 

Obviously for smarter people it is suicide move politically too. But we are talking about cult member here. Logic isnt really their strength


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 26, 2018)

Honestly the most radical "Liberal" Terror Group is probably fucking PETA to be honest.
American Far Left is not known for resorting to Violence when out of power in the US of A.
American Far Right though has always been known for Violence.

The Left has not been as violent as the Right since like Pre Civil War, Bleeding Kansas. And that was over fucking slavery.


----------



## Zenith (Oct 26, 2018)

Florida man (and woman) deserve their own chapter in mythology and folklore.

Our children need to know this!


----------



## WastelandSociety (Oct 26, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> ...I must be more careful about getting into political conversations with angry posters that have ssj level rep powers.
> 
> I can't even rep 2500 points.



Their corrupted power had sent me to the red side of the bar.
Neg repping me on one day and the next they do it again.  I said it once,I’ll say it again: The salt mine business is booming on this forum.


----------



## Zenith (Oct 26, 2018)

WastelandSociety said:


> Their corrupted power had sent me to the red side of the bar.
> Neg repping me on one day and the next they do it again.  I said it once,I’ll say it again: The salt mine business is booming on this forum.



are you green now?


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 26, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Bacon was soft and weak and piss poor at modding.


You mean he was too tolerant and liberal in his modding? Yeah, maybe. But that's the opposite of what you were comparing him with.


----------



## WastelandSociety (Oct 26, 2018)

Zenith said:


> are you green now?


No 

Thanks for the rep tho. You didn’t have to.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 26, 2018)

@WastelandSociety is Forsaken...FOR THE HORDE .


----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2018)

Zenith said:


> Florida man (and woman) deserve their own chapter in mythology and folklore.
> 
> Our children need to know this!


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 26, 2018)

WastelandSociety said:


> Their corrupted power had sent me to the red side of the bar.
> Neg repping me on one day and the next they do it again.  I said it once,I’ll say it again: The salt mine business is booming on this forum.


You’re getting so much salt you’ll be passing kidney stones


----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Bacon was soft and weak and piss poor at modding.


Bacon is a cool mod, you got some power hungry mods out there.


----------



## NO (Oct 26, 2018)

Onmyōji Takano-san said:


> @jayjay³² I know psychiatry isn't your specialty, but is it likely he had a psychotic break?


I'm no armchair psycho.


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 26, 2018)

The right has the presidency, they have congress, they have the courts, they have all of this and yet they still want more?


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 26, 2018)

Agent9149 said:


> The right has the presidency, they have congress, they have the courts, they have all of this and yet they still want more?



FASCISM ALWAYS HUNGERS FOR MORE


----------



## WastelandSociety (Oct 26, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> You’re getting so much salt you’ll be passing kidney stones



Damn. That’s a good one.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 26, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Honestly the most radical "Liberal" Terror Group is probably fucking PETA to be honest.



The environmentalist groups are pretty hardcore, but to their credit they're very good about not racking up kills. They do a lot of property damage and bombing, but they're not about that life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 26, 2018)

Nothing could keep a van that clean looking except maybe a carwash


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 26, 2018)

My favorite part of the Deep State Conspiracy is the Deep State is this all powerful force but were what too lazy to pay some bribes and too short on hackers to rig some voting machines to just I don't know stop Trump from getting elected in the first place?


----------



## Eros (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 27, 2018)

Agent9149 said:


> The right has the presidency, they have congress, they have the courts, they have all of this and yet they still want more?


Fuck yeah baby. Parallel book pujblishing, parallel tech, parallel big budget moviemaking, parallel tv industry, parallel paths for emplyment with less credentials and less time spent in progressive dominated schools.

There is a fuckton to do if the the fucking right wing big donors actually want to beat the left.



Skaddix said:


> FASCISM ALWAYS HUNGERS FOR MORE



Just leave that shit to Mussolini and use different words.



Skaddix said:


> My favorite part of the Deep State Conspiracy is the Deep State is this all powerful force but were what too lazy to pay some bribes and too short on hackers to rig some voting machines to just I don't know stop Trump from getting elected in the first place?



They are not all powerful, no cabal in a giant country with traditions like the US is. It can't be.


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 27, 2018)

It fucking WAS Florida Man! 

When life imitates memes...


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 27, 2018)

Still waiting on "The Chronicles of Florida Man" book to be released. It would be an epic tale.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 27, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> My favorite part of the Deep State Conspiracy is the Deep State is this all powerful force but were what too lazy to pay some bribes and too short on hackers to rig some voting machines to just I don't know stop Trump from getting elected in the first place?



Have you ever seen the  picture? Right wingers always want their opponents to appear as weak yet much stronger than themselves.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 27, 2018)

Death Certificate said:


> Have you ever seen the  picture? Right wingers always want their opponents to appear as weak yet much stronger than themselves.


On a meta point that is what they are.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 27, 2018)

Death Certificate said:


> Have you ever seen the  picture? Right wingers always want their opponents to appear as weak yet much stronger than themselves.



Yes The Left are Simultaneously Pussies who don't know the right side of the gun to point and just waiting to slaughter Christians on mass


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 27, 2018)

Hahaha, good fucking lord, I never regret waiting for more information before commenting on shit 

We were sold Timothy McVeigh, it was actually just TIMMY from South Park. 
Never change Florida man.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 27, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Yes The Left are Simultaneously Pussies who don't know the right side of the gun to point and just waiting to slaughter Christians on mass


Having undeserved cultural capital leads to weirdness.


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 27, 2018)

Banhammer said:


> Hahaha, good fucking lord, I never regret waiting for more information before commenting on shit
> .



If only the usual suspects in this thread were as cautious. Lets just say there was a _slight_ (just slight) tendency to call this a lefty false flag.

The same way if the guy wasn't the most MAGA someone has ever MAGA'd (SAD!), some on the opposite camp were 100% sure it was who it ultimately turned out to be before any information came out.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 27, 2018)

Zombie GRIMMM said:


> Still waiting on "The Chronicles of Florida Man" book to be released. It would be an epic tale.


In order for florida man to work the protagonist has to jump around in bodies like quantum leap or regenerate and change bodies and appearence like Dr who when ever he’s killed or thrown in jail


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 27, 2018)

@Zombie GRIMMM 
Cletus J. McCoy was just a regular blue collar teenager living on the outskirts of Orlando taking a nice bath  with his mama’s candy corn scented bathsalts when he was attacked by a radioactive Gator that had climbed in through the window. As they Wrestled in the water McCoy’s toaster fell in with him and he became Florida man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 27, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> @Zombie GRIMMM
> Cletus J. McCoy was just a regular blue collar teenager living on the outskirts of Orlando taking a nice bath  with his mama’s candy corn scented bathsalts when he was attacked by a radioactive Gator that had climbed in through the window. As they Wrestled in the water McCoy’s toaster fell in with him and he became Florida man


It's a MASTAAAPIECEE.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 27, 2018)

I mean, I figured right wing would blame polarization by the media. Which is douchy, but "respectable".

No, they went full on conspiracy theory with it. 

Right wing never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Alita (Oct 27, 2018)

So the guy ended up being exactly who I said and thought he would be. A racist, right wing, violent, and ignorant Trump supporter. Nobody here that isn't a right wing troll/asshole is surprised by this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 27, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> My favorite part of the Deep State Conspiracy is the Deep State is this all powerful force but were what too lazy to pay some bribes and too short on hackers to rig some voting machines to just I don't know stop Trump from getting elected in the first place?


I mean that’s a common trait in these sort of things. Your enemy is both all powerful and dangerous and yet somehow you are superior to them, especially intellectually and morally. There’s a name for this concept and it’s used by many regimes throughout history.



Zombie GRIMMM said:


> It's a MASTAAAPIECEE.


KNACK 2 BABY!


----------



## Alita (Oct 27, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Bacon was soft and weak and piss poor at modding.



Another problem was that he was a right winger himself so he was often biased in favor of right wing trolls/racists/assholes here and wouldn't ban them like he should have for offensive stuff they typed here.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 27, 2018)

This is not going to pan out the way it looks like it will right now. 

There was a lot of guilt dumped on Trump over this by the media, building and hyping up an American Isis of some sorts only to turn out it was an unwrangled cock goblin who couldn't politically harm a box of wet cardboard.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 28, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> Another problem was that he was a right winger himself so he was often biased in favor of right wing trolls/racists/assholes here and wouldn't ban them like he should have for offensive stuff they typed here.


The Left never types anything offensive here?

What's so hard about digitally beating them up instead of crying to the mods?



Mr. Black Leg said:


> I mean, I figured right wing would blame polarization by the media. Which is douchy, but "respectable".
> 
> No, they went full on conspiracy theory with it.
> 
> Right wing never ceases to amaze me.



and why is taht douchy exactly?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 28, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> Another problem was that he was a right winger himself so he was often biased in favor of right wing trolls/racists/assholes here and wouldn't ban them like he should have for offensive stuff they typed here.



Not everyone can be perfectly neutral and perfect like us Swiss folks eh. The good news is that it is easy to learn.

Now back to the main story.

He is set to appear in court tomorrow at 2pm. This should be enlightening.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 28, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> and why is taht douchy exactly?



Uuuuuh owning up to your voters ?

Saying " If you are thinking that I'd like that: you are wrong. If you plan on doing this barbaric act and vote for me, stop, don't vote for me. I don't want votes from shooters, bombers nor anyone of these barbaric people. "

Instead of blaming the media, you could, you know, blame the people who are shooting and bombing people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 28, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Uuuuuh owning up to your voters ?
> 
> Saying " If you are thinking that I'd like that: you are wrong. If you plan on doing this barbaric act and vote for me, stop, don't vote for me. I don't want votes from shooters, bombers nor anyone of these barbaric people. "
> 
> Instead of blaming the media, you could, you know, blame the people who are shooting and bombing people.


There arfe barely any of those. Common robberyes or drive byes happen way more often.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 28, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> There arfe barely any of those. Common robberyes or drive byes happen way more often.



I don't know why I even bother responding to your retarded ass but ...

Politically motivated assaults, be it bombings or shootings, or attacks in general are, well, _politically motivated_. 

If these crazy fuckers hear from their _political leader _" You are the bad guys ", instead of " There are nice people on both sides "(ONE OF THE SIDES BEING FUCKING NEO-NAZIS), one of these or some of these are/is going to happen: 1 - These crazy fuckers will go back into the closet. 2 - These crazy fuckers will have lost their political leader and have to wait for another person 3 - These fuckers will be convinced that they are wrong.


----------



## Yamato (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Chelydra (Oct 29, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> It fucking WAS Florida Man!
> 
> When life imitates memes...



He was also more native(Seminole) American than Warren.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 29, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> He was also more native(Seminole) American than Warren.


Do we have the DNA results for that???


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 29, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> He was also more native(Seminole) American than Warren.



That was false actually.


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 29, 2018)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> That was false actually.



Aww that would have made even more epic meme material.


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 29, 2018)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> That was false actually.



Doesn't keep people from spreading it to get their jabs in.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 29, 2018)

Such civility


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 29, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I don't know why I even bother responding to your retarded ass but ...
> 
> Politically motivated assaults, be it bombings or shootings, or attacks in general are, well, _politically motivated_.
> 
> If these crazy fuckers hear from their _political leader _" You are the bad guys ", instead of " There are nice people on both sides "(ONE OF THE SIDES BEING FUCKING NEO-NAZIS), one of these or some of these are/is going to happen: 1 - These crazy fuckers will go back into the closet. 2 - These crazy fuckers will have lost their political leader and have to wait for another person 3 - These fuckers will be convinced that they are wrong.


No, random assholes will do shit no matter what.


----------



## Jim (Oct 29, 2018)

how strange that innocent until proven guilty depends on what people you support or hate


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 29, 2018)

Another bomb package appeared at CNN Headquarters in Atlanta.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 29, 2018)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Another bomb package appeared at CNN Headquarters in Atlanta.



Do you suppose it was one sent by the same guy before he got arrested? Because I think it's too soon for some lunatic to be copying another.



makeoutparadise said:


> Such civility



See what he said about Steyer just days after Steyer had one of the bombs sent to his house:

https://www.businessinsider.com/trump-tom-steyer-tweet-after-bomb-scare-2018-10

Such civility _and_ such "compassion".


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 29, 2018)

Jim said:


> how strange that innocent until proven guilty depends on what people you support or hate


Sure. What the fuck ever.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 30, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Do you suppose it was one sent by the same guy before he got arrested? Because I think it's too soon for some lunatic to be copying another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's clear that he enjoys this as long as it turns on his base.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 30, 2018)

He had a list of 100 potential targets.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 30, 2018)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> It's clear that he enjoys this as long as it turns on his base.


Though it hurt him big time too. Last week before all the Right-Wing terrorist attacks, he had a 47% approval rating (still don't know HOW he got it) riding on the high of the Kavanaugh approval, now he's down to a 35-40% due to his blundering of the terrorist attacks. He may have screwed over the Republicans big time in Mid Terms.


----------



## Jim (Oct 31, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Though it hurt him big time too. Last week before all the Right-Wing terrorist attacks, he had a 47% approval rating (still don't know HOW he got it) riding on the high of the Kavanaugh approval, now he's down to a 35-40% due to his blundering of the terrorist attacks. He may have screwed over the Republicans big time in Mid Terms.



I'm not sure about that. Remember when trump said he could probably kill a guy and still get elected (or something like that)? It is probably and unfortunately true.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 31, 2018)

More evidence piling up with him having pictures of the homes of his intended targets that includes the spouses and kids.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 31, 2018)

Anyone know just HOW native american the bomber was?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 1, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> Anyone know just HOW native american the bomber was?


I'm sure Fox News will claim his savage blood overthrew his angelic white blood and made him do this.


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> Anyone know just HOW native american the bomber was?



Apparently he isn't at all I read somewhere?

He is like half Filipino and half Italian or something. He dated someone from a tribe before.  If I remember correctly... read this is in an article like  a week ago.

Or his father side is native american.

I can't tell.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 1, 2018)

People keep saying he’s 99% but Im not sure


----------

